#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 詐欺事件簿   【第十章  目標】10/9/27更新

## 諾藍

契子 開端

    剛剛解決了一件案子，現在我躺在河堤岸上旁，附近一群獸人小孩在玩棒球，「框~。」一個小孩揮出一記全壘打，忽然一團黑影出現在我眼前，是一顆棒球，我把頭一偏，球落在旁邊的草地上。

「大哥哥，可以幫我們撿一下那顆球嗎？」那個揮出全壘打的小孩站在本壘的地方向我喊著，「好啊！」我從草地上爬了起來，撿起地上的硬式棒球，手高舉，嘴角微微上揚，揚起的微笑，帶著那一絲的邪惡。

「接好了喔！」瞄準那人的頭部，用力的投擲出去，「咻－！」球劃破空氣的聲音，「噗。」快速且準確，球慢慢的陷入那個獸人小孩的臉部，然後再一點一點的從臉部滑落。

「啊~！」那一群獸人小孩一哄而散，只留下那躺在草地上一動也不動的屍體。

我走到屍體的旁邊，「唉~。你還真可憐，朋友都丟下你各自逃命去了。我來幫你把他們全部找回來吧！」說完後我掘了個洞，將他的屍體丟入洞裡，並且做了個記號，免得日後忘記埋在哪裡了。

「我想想，剛剛好像有十個人吧？如果減掉這一個，那還有九個人，簡單。」我離開了那個臨時為〝他〞做的墓，走進了城市裡的某個街道。

----------


## 冽羽泫白

總覺得你充滿了邪惡的想法??(或許邪惡才是主流?

只是因為一顆棒球，就要取這麼多人的命??

這樣的代價也太大了吧?(雖然人很多，多死幾個也沒差...

很好奇你要怎麼殺了他們??(感覺有點像某部電影?

----------


## a70701111

這個黑暗系，似乎跟某茶很像阿。
畢竟在文章之中，要殺掉幾個人都是很簡單的事情阿。
不過，這個開端真的讓人疑問好多阿……
沒有原因的殺人嗎？
感覺真特別。

----------


## 諾藍

TO wolf1699:
那就期待慢慢的看下去他們怎麼死的吧~!(炸)

TO 版大之一:  (好奇怪的叫法~"~)
因為某茶是我師傅阿~!
所以我要"多多"向師父學習...
恩...
第一我殺了打球的孩子是因為他破壞了我的悠閑興致...^W^ (迷:果然很邪惡!)
第二我要殺了其他逃跑的孩子是因為，他們棄朋友而不顧...(迷:他曾經被朋友遺棄過，所以很恨這種行為，是嗎?...諾藍:不知道~，好像是吧?)

==================================

還有.....小的忘記說了...此篇契子的調配顏料為 → 悠閒之綠+血腥之紅

----------


## 瀟湘

唯我獨尊系的開端……
感覺像是主角自說自話？（思）

說是詐欺的話，應該在接下來的內容吧？
總之就是期待。

----------


## 杜崇

諾藍你太狠了啦~
一開始就已莫名的理由去殺了人，讓我感覺有點唐突
，這和茶的黑暗系不同，諾藍這算是變態殺人@@?

這就是因為一點小東西而付出慘痛代價嗎@@?
關於這篇看題目很明顯是有關詐騙的故事，
一開始有提到解決了案子，主角是什麼職業阿?

不過不管怎樣希望不是一味殺人的故事，希望可
以看見專業詐騙師們的爾虞我詐XD
(超愛看耍心機鬥智，期待中)

----------


## tsume

可以看得出......
同學你被某茶和某崇渲染得不輕啊......(炸)

詐欺事件簿......
是在紀錄主角日常作惡的筆記本嗎?(爆)

----------


## 諾藍

TO 瀟湘:
恩恩...在之後才會出現((點頭

TO 杜崇:
主人好壞...我會盡量打出主人想看的...

TO tsume:
冰果(好想吃...)...大大猜對了..."好茶"(簡稱...炸)和"X崇"...分別是我師傅和主人...我只是把他們綜合一下而已...((邪笑


==================================

抱歉...文章生產中...近期會出來...請耐心等候...

----------


## 諾藍

第一章	身分
    「啊~。」下課了，趴在桌子上的我懶懶的爬起來打了個哈欠，目前我還是一個高中一年級學生。

    「諾藍，聽說國中部那邊昨天有人在河堤旁被殺耶！而且屍體也不見了。」秋憶湊過來到我旁邊開始訴說他剛才聽到的八卦。

    我讀的學校附有國中部，國中部與高中部的中間就用一間看似平凡的福利社隔著，福利社裡你可以遇到國中部的人去買東西，當然，也可以再裡面聽到一些小道消息，所以福利社是在校園裡我最喜歡去的地方，裡面常有一些〝超乎合法〞的行為出現，這也是我喜歡的原因之一。

     我走到福利社裡，買了枝蘇打冰，找了個位子坐下來。

    「喂喂，音凌，聽說昨天你們到河堤邊玩，結果癒醫被殺了啊？」兩個國中部的小鬼從我身邊走過，我聽到一個母貓獸人對旁邊的公獅獸人說。

    「嗯嗯，對啊！癒醫好可憐喔！溯，我們回教室吧。」那個叫音凌的獅獸人回答了旁邊貓獸人的問題，聽到這裡我知道那個叫音凌的小鬼就是我要找的人，於是我起身跟在他們的後面走。

    「音凌，那奔駟、暗月、欺、幻、虛、舞武、術、訊，他們人勒？」溯抱向音凌的手臂，頭靠在音凌的肩上，兩人走出了福利社。

    【訊？他好像可以利用。】想到這裡我微笑了起來，一抹帶著邪氣的微笑，就浮現在我的臉上，我也跟著走出了福利社，因為要上課了，我就沒有繼續跟蹤他們，而是直接走向教室。

    接下來的課程，我完全無心在聽，整個腦袋裡就一直想著那件事，想著要怎麼幫〝委託人〞處理那九個人。

    「噹~。」放學的鐘聲響起，所有的同學擠向校門口，我跟著人群散出了校園，隨後往河堤的方向走去，我家的方向並不往這裡走，我來這裡，純粹是委託人有事找我。

    「嗨！可以出來了吧？」我走近昨天那個墓，蹲了下來看著那土堆。

    「早出來啦！你以為我還在裡面嗎？那會悶死的。」聽到聲音從背後傳來，但是回頭卻沒看到人，於是我起身走向背後的某顆樹，從樹後面拉出一個人來，那個人就是癒醫。

    「嘻嘻，你怎麼知道我在那顆樹後面？」癒醫一臉笑嘻嘻的看著我，臉上完全沒有一絲昨天受傷的痕跡。

    聽完他問我的話，我真的無言了，因為後面雖然有五顆樹，但是他躲的方向根本不對，他的影子就剛好與樹的影子並排，而不是重疊，照他這樣躲，我想再笨的人應該都看的出來吧？

    「說吧，你要跟我說什麼？」我不耐煩的看著他，一邊替自己開了一罐可可。

    「喔喔，是跟那九個人有關的事，但是用說的說不完，所以我請訊幫我弄了這份資料，當然，我沒這麼笨，我是事前就請他幫我弄好的。」癒醫遞了一份資料給我，我接過後先翻了一下，發現，裡面的資料還真清楚明白，生辰年月日住家地址電話號碼父母親姓名有無工作工作地點…等，裡面都記載的清清楚楚。

    「……那你之前是在耍我嗎？」我狠狠的瞪了癒醫一眼，接著喝了口可可，繼續翻閱著資料。

    「呵呵……我怎麼敢耍你呢？我只是之前忘記說了，有必要那麼凶嗎？」癒醫苦笑著看著我。

    「算了，我先走了，你自己保重吧。我會幫你辦好這件事的。」說完我往家的方向走去了。

    ==========================================
「我回來了。」回到家站在門口，習慣性的說了聲。

「……。」但是家裡空蕩蕩的，根本沒人答應。

「……，真是的，我又忘記自己是一個人住」我脫下鞋，搔著頭走進客廳，將手上的資料放在桌上，便進到房裡了。

    房間裡的擺設很簡單，就一張床和一張桌子，到了房裡我脫下上衣，也慢慢脫下褲子，最後身上就只剩下一條內褲，我拿起浴巾走到浴室裡洗澡了，浴室裡，沒有熱水只有冷水，反正現在是夏天，洗冷水也無妨，到了冬天再把水拿到瓦斯爐上面加熱就好了。

    洗好澡，身上穿了新的衣服，走到廚房裡煮了等會要吃的晚餐，放下晚餐我走到客廳，坐到沙發上拿起了那份資料仔細觀看。

    「恩？什麼味道？……啊！燒焦了！」我看的太入迷忘了自己正在煮晚餐，於是放下手上的資料，我跑到廚房連忙處理後續。

    客廳裡，窗子沒開，電扇是關著的，只開了冷氣，但是出風口是向上的，一陣詭異的風，將資料翻亂了，最後停在一張資料上。

綽號：欺  
本名：諾嚴  
性別：公  
父母：（父）諾維（母）黎薇【附註：父已亡】  
兄弟姐妹：（兄）諾藍【附註：下落不明】  
職業：詐欺師  
關係：（諾維） 父子（諾藍）兄弟 
居住地址：獸人街81之……
……
……
……

    我弄好晚餐，把晚餐端到客廳，正好看到這份資料，我將晚餐放到桌上，我感覺全身燥熱，有一股憤怒敢想衝出體內，我的毛色漸漸由那水藍色褪至白色，接著又慢慢恢復成原來的水藍色，我把憤怒感壓抑下來了，因為我知道，在這樣下去我會受不暸，我將資料整理好收了起來，吃著那空虛的晚餐……。

=============================

疑惑解答區
因為癒醫是諾藍的顧客，癒醫請諾藍幫他殺掉那9個人，至於原因以後會說明，在開端時，癒醫並非真的死亡，而是諾藍要求他幫忙演的一齣戲，所以現在浴衣才會好好的站在這裡...。

還有...請讀者記住一點...
這個故事並非只騙故事裡的人物~!

----------


## 冽羽泫白

啥?諾藍有兄弟姐妹??(大新聞~

不過看到這裡，我不禁又出現新的疑問了。

為什麼諾藍是自己住，而不是跟他的兄弟住呢?甚至不知道諾維就讀再同一間學校呢??(??

<還有...請讀者記住一點... 
這個故事並非只騙故事裡的人物~! >

這句是在說讀者也是被騙的人之ㄧ吧??

很不錯，期待續集。

----------


## Triumph

你是盧基揚年科嗎=口=?哼,想把我這種細心的讀者騙倒是不可能的......大概。
話說我對這個世界觀愈來愈感興趣了......詐欺師這種東西當職業真的沒問題=口=?
會憤怒.....應該就是諾維做了什麼吧?比方說弒父?(才不會這麼容易就猜到....

----------


## tsume

照諾藍你說
所以這一整個故事都只是一個騙局囉?(炸)
嗯嗯~原來如此~~(謎:人家又沒說是這一回事!!)
比較好奇的是御醫的動機到底是甚麼

話說知道諾藍暴走時的特徵了  :Mr. Green:  ~~(燦)

----------


## 諾藍

TO 小白:
...你看錯了喔~!諾維是他的父親，不是弟弟，他弟弟叫諾嚴。
之後會寫出為什麼會分開的原因...

TO 小T:
還說你不會被騙...名字都弄錯了...
跟樓上的白大一樣...諾維是父親...諾嚴才是弟弟...
我明明打的很清楚阿...
綽號：欺 
本名：諾嚴 
性別：公 
父母：（父）諾維（母）黎薇【附註：父已亡】 
兄弟姐妹：（兄）諾藍【附註：下落不明】 
職業：詐欺師 
關係：（諾維） 父子（諾藍）兄弟 
居住地址：獸人街81之…… 
…… 
…… 
…… 


TO 爪:
癒醫的動機...沒想到...(炸)
好啦...有拉...以後會說明的...
還有...我暴走的狀況我在""流浪日記""裡就已經有提過了...
看來爪大是新讀者...

----------


## 諾藍

第二章	利用

    隔天，放學了，訊，一隻熊獸人，獨自一人走在回家的路上，他感覺到有人一直跟在他後面，但是每次回頭去看時又沒看到人。

    「嗨，訊。」訊的前方出現一個人，一個原本不應該出現的人，癒醫。

    「癒…癒醫？」訊嚇傻在原地。

    「別那麼怕阿，我又不吃你。」癒醫慢慢的靠近訊。

    訊根本不敢動，因為在他的印象中，癒醫已經死了，而現在他卻又活生生的站在自己的面前，癒醫靠近了訊。

    「其實我沒死，我只是昏過去罷了。」癒醫靠到訊的耳邊說。

    訊聽了鬆一口氣，但是訊完全沒想到，危險正在身邊，訊繼續往家裡的方向走去，癒醫跟在他後面，最後他們來到一棟豪宅前停下。

    「恩？癒醫你要做什麼？」訊看到癒醫一直跟到家門前，好奇的問。

「喔，沒什麼，只是你的死期到了。」癒醫站在訊的面前，微笑的看著他，慢慢的從身後拿出一把刀。

「你…你不是愈醫，你是…諾藍！諾嚴的哥哥！」他直盯著眼前的這位〝癒醫〞看，不知道他做了什麼，卻知道我的身分，我想了一下，想起了那份資料。

綽號：訊
本名：逐錢
性別：公
…
…
…
職業：調查員
技能：鑑定之眼
效果：能看出一個人的所有身家資料。

    「原來是鑑定之眼阿，難怪你知道我的身分，那我也不用在裝啦。」我說著邊脫下癒醫的偽裝面具，邊向他靠近。

  「為什麼？為什麼癒醫想殺我們？」真沒想到，他竟然連這種事都看出來了。

   「喔，他說阿，你們每次都欺負他，他實在受不了了，他說，像有一次，你們還拿了裝著鹽酸的飲料請他喝，你們還回說『反正你不是會自癒？所以有差嗎？』他好像對這件事耿耿於懷呢！難怪他那麼恨你們，還一直利用他來幫你們做治療，也沒給過他什麼回報，他很恨，就這樣啦。」這還是我第一次在別人面前解釋這麼多耶。

「那他給你多少錢買你？我加倍給你，你不要殺我。」果然有錢人就是怕死。

    「10萬。」我簡單的回答了他。

    「我…我給你100萬你幫我除掉他，也請你不要殺我。」他馬上從書包裡拿出手機，撥了個號碼。

    「喂？對是我，幫我會100萬到這個戶頭裡。……別問那麼多，快一點就是了。……諾藍先生，我已經把100萬匯入你的戶頭了，你可以馬上查證。」他撥給了銀行，匯了100萬給我，我當然很高興，於是當下我馬上撥了通電話到銀行查證。

    「諾藍先生您好，剛剛有100萬已匯入您的戶頭……」我掛上了電話，微笑的看了一下訊，他正在發抖，只差他沒嚇到失禁，我轉過頭，慢慢的走了。

    我停下腳步轉過身向他說了句，「謝謝您的惠顧，小的會將事情辦到好的。」我又轉過身慢慢的離開了。
===============================================
    半夜，癒醫走在公園裡他正打算去買宵夜，忽然他看到前方有一個熟悉的身影，他快步走向前去看，他來到他所覺得那個身影該在的地方，但是附近根本沒有任何人，他想說可能是看錯了，於是繼續走了，但是沉重的腳令他抬不起來，冰涼的觸感讓他不敢亂動，熟悉的毛色，他想起來這是誰了。

「諾…諾藍，你做什麼？」僵直的身軀，慢慢的冒出許多冷汗，聲音微小的從癒醫的嘴裡吐出。

    「今天下午訊剛用100萬買通我來殺你，所以你說呢？」我繼續用刀抵著癒醫的脖子。

    「那我把你雇用為我的人，以後你吃的穿的住的用的花的，全都算是我的，但是有條件，就是你要聽我的。」他慌了，他開出了一堆對我很好的條件，這樣我也可以省下不少開銷，於是我把刀移開了他的脖子。

    「好啊！那委託要繼續嗎？」我收起了刀子，走到他面前，開了一罐可可喝，問他。

    「當然，不繼續讀者怎麼繼續看？小說怎麼繼續下去？」他笑嘻嘻的望向我，我無言了，我不知道該怎麼接，於是我點點頭，走了，消失在公園的黑暗裡。

    癒醫臉上露出了詭異的笑容，看著我消失在黑暗裡的背影，之後就繼續去買他的宵夜了。
===============================================
    清晨，我來到訊的家門口，他正好要出門上課，他看到了我，起先嚇了一跳，隨後滿臉笑容的走向我。

「真沒想到你的效率這麼好啊？才一個晚……。」他感覺到一把沒有感情，沒有溫度，只有無情和冷漠的刀子，正慢慢的陷入他那柔軟的腹部。

    「對阿，才一個晚上，我馬上就變心了，他說要養我一輩子阿！我知道你也有能力養我一輩子，但是……誰先講誰就贏啦！」我慢慢的把刀子拔出他的腹部，他的上衣漸漸的被從傷口裡流出的血給染紅了。

    「阿！……」他摀著受傷的腹部，我在他摀住腹部時，又再次的刺向了他的心臟，冷冷的看著他痛苦，他的手握住了刺進心臟的刀的把柄，想拔出來和我最最後掙扎，我朝他臉部一腳踢了過去，他身子癱軟，倒在地上斷氣了。

    我從訊屍體的口袋裡拿出他的手機，撥了一個號碼，提起他的屍體，走向河堤旁，一路上慶幸都沒遇到任何人，「撲通。」我將屍體丟進了河裡。

    「喂？訊喔？有事嗎？」電話通了，從另一邊傳來的是音凌的聲音。

    〝訊〞站在河堤旁拿著電話，對著電話說「喔喔，沒有，只是我要搬家了，以後可能不會再見面了。」

    「阿？這麼突然？那你……」〝訊〞掛上了電話，往學校的方向走去。
===============================================
    學校的校務處內站著一名學生，他是〝訊〞，他正在辦退學登記手續，他遞出手上那份退學登記單，辦公人員接過單子，他就無聲的離開了。


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
有什麼疑問?...請回覆...小的將幫您解答...

----------


## a70701111

說明不足……
不過後面的背叛，到是讓在下驚訝一下子阿。
本來傭兵就是這麼一回事不是嗎？
哪邊利益多，就倒哪邊。
果然是個恐怖的事實阿……

----------


## tsume

> 「當然，不繼續讀者怎麼繼續看？小說怎麼繼續下去？」


這...這是惡搞嗎@@?(炸)

原來委託人有"治癒"能力啊
怪不得不死XD~
話說是不是每個人都有特殊能力啊?
像委託人是"治癒"
訊是"鑑定之眼"

另外資料上也有你弟弟的名字啊
該不會也要殺弟弟吧?

----------


## 瀟湘

隨心所欲、千變萬化嗎……
這種程度的易容術可真是厲害。

不過主角殺訊的真正目的，
恐怕也是不願留個能識破自己易容術的對手吧？

----------


## 諾藍

TO  版大:
...小的變傭兵了...OTZ...
恩...說明...是說內容嗎?
小的會改進...

TO 爪:
恩恩是惡搞...((炸

的確當初設定是每個人都有能力
但是可以告訴大家...
能力跟綽號有關...
就看看大家能不能猜出來了...

是低~!要殺了他...諾嚴跟諾藍其實也有很深的仇恨...

TO 瀟湘:
瀟湘大猜對了一半...
另外一半是要利用他知道這幾個人所有的事...
要嫁禍於一個不純在於世上的人...((邪笑

----------


## 冽羽泫白

是喔~原來諾藍是個有錢就好辦事的傢伙~(笑~

不過諾藍算是不挑委託人也不挑任務呢~(這算是好習慣嗎?

跟自己的弟弟有仇，這倒是有點像某對兄弟~(火影~

原來都有特殊能力，這倒是有趣了~

諾藍的能力是偽裝，這樣很多地方就都可以解釋了!

很不錯喔!!期待你下次怎麼個殺法喔~

----------


## 諾藍

第三章	夢

    「阿~！」凌晨四點，我驚醒了，我做了個夢，坐在床上回想著剛剛所做的夢，一切是那麼的真實，殺人，那一種將刀刺進柔軟皮肉組織的感覺，就如同剛剛才做過的事一般，背上正冒出許多大大小小的冷汗。

    「游圓仁，怎麼了？作惡夢嗎？」媽媽擔心的走到我房門外敲著房門，因為我平常睡覺有鎖門的習慣。

    「嗯，沒事了。」我想著，最近這兩天所做的夢怎麼好像是有關聯性一樣，我思索著。

    走出房間，走向了浴室，我在浴室裡扭開了洗臉盆的水龍頭，水嘩啦的流了出來，我用手接了一把水，將它往自己的臉上潑去，抬起頭，看著鏡中自己已濕掉的臉，忽然發現，身後有著另一個人影，一個藍色的人影，不，看仔細一點，那根本不是人影，而是〝狼影〞，他微笑著向我走近，我急忙回頭看，但是沒看到任何東西，我再度把視線移回鏡子上，他依然站在我背後，【我都快嚇死了，為什麼他還不消失？】心裡這樣想著，卻也舒坦了許多，我看見她繼續慢慢的向我靠近。

    「等一下，你……是人是鬼？」我開口對著鏡子裡的他問話，問完後，我發覺， 天啊，我在做什麼？那不過是個幻覺，他聽的到嗎？但是鏡子裡的影像好像不同意似的，緩緩舉起左手，在空中寫了幾個字。

    「你…好…嚇…到…你…抱…歉，我…是…一…個…獸…人， 這…是…我…的…幻…像。」我唸著他所寫出的字，但是，不對阿！他所寫的字體，我根本沒看過，為什麼我會看的懂？他繼續寫著，我也再次的唸了出來。

    「我想請你幫我一個忙，可以嗎？游圓仁。」我看完時直接把他所寫的一次唸
完。

    「喔！好啊，什麼事？」

    「找出魔石，破壞，之後我可以為你做任何事。」他再次的寫出一段話，寫完後他就消失了。

    我滿腹疑問的走出浴室，發現天已經亮了，回到房間，看了一下時間，線再是五點二十分，於是我躺回床上小睡了一下。

    「逼逼，逼逼…。」鬧鐘響了，時間是六點整，我下床，穿好要上學的校服，站在鏡子前整理儀容，這時又看到了那個狼影，但是一下子他就轉身離開了。

    「圓仁，下來吃早餐了。」媽媽在樓下廚房叫我下去吃早餐。

    「喔，馬上來。」我慢慢的走下樓去。

    我叫游圓仁，是一個平凡的人，出生於一個平凡的家庭裡，過著平凡的日子，吃著平凡的早餐，做著平凡的事。

    「圓仁，等一下吃完爸爸帶你去上學吧。」爸爸拿起放再桌上的一杯牛奶喝。

    「好啊，好久沒給爸爸載了。」我塞了一口早餐到嘴裡嚼著，拿起另一杯牛奶也喝了一口。

=============================================

    「嗨~！有緣早阿。」同學開著玩笑向我打招呼。

    「你也早阿，你好。」他叫林豪，班上的人都叫他〝你好〞。

    「你好、有緣早阿。」另一個人走向我們。

    「阿阿，早阿，你是誰。哈哈」林豪向那個人打了聲招呼。

    「早阿，李世賢。」我也向他問了聲好，隨後我們有說有笑的一起來到了教
室，教室裡更熱鬧。

    上課了，老師走了進來，全班安靜的像是墓園一般，就連頭髮掉到地上都聽的到，我打開老師所說的頁數，這節是上地理，只見老師講了一下課之後，
便要我們移動到視聽教室，老師在後面弄著撥映機，學生們在前面竊竊私語的討論著，影片開始了。

    內容是說明一群考古學者在尼羅河流域附近發現疑似建築物的遺蹟，而且還在建築物裡發現一顆神秘的石頭，他們拿著這顆石頭給鑑定家看，這時我發現，那些考古學家裡有一個人好眼熟，我想起來了，那是叔叔，叔叔他是考古學家，但是好巧喔，在這裡看到他，想想也有好幾年沒見到他了。

    下課，同學們討論著中午要到哪裡吃，我則和林豪、李世賢一起到學生餐廳裡解決中餐。

    因為下午學校有事所以今天下午第二節課學校就放學了，跟著林豪和李世賢一起在公車站牌前等著公車，我們有說有笑的，公車來了，我們都上了車，最後因為我家是在最後一站，所以林豪和李世賢都已經下車回家了，車上只剩我和司機，因為每天都是剩我和司機，所以跟司機的自然就慢慢熟了，於是就坐到司機後面的位子找他聊天去了，幾分鐘後我家到了，我下了車，和司機到別後我走進小路裡。

===============================================


    回到家裡，發現門口多了一雙陌生的鞋子，「我回來了。」在門口脫著鞋子，向家裡的人打了聲招呼。

    「哎呀！你回來啦？」出來迎接我的不是媽媽，而是一個陌生男子。

    「你是……？」我站在門口心裡充滿了問號。

    「他是你叔叔阿，你都忘了喔？」媽媽這時從客廳裡走出來，向我說。

    「阿~！原來是游錢仁叔叔，叔叔好久不見。」我高興的向叔叔打了聲招呼。

    「對阿！好久不見，游圓仁都長大了呢！」我跟著叔叔一起到客廳坐了下來，這時叔叔從背包裡拿出一顆石頭，他遞給了我。

    「這是幾個月前我們研究團隊在尼羅河遺蹟找到的，但是之後拿去鑑定，只不
過是一顆普通的石塊，後來我就把它拿回來啦，反正也沒什麼用，而且形狀還滿特別的，就送給你當禮物吧！叔叔知道你喜歡玩石頭。」我接過石頭後看了一下，發線這正是我們下午看的影片裡的那顆石頭，於是我高興的向叔叔到了謝，掰了個還有功課要做，就背著書包，便回到房間裡了。

    回到房裡，將門反鎖上，便開啟電腦了，連上網路，準備要開始……，什麼？你以為我是乖小孩真的要寫功課？你好單純喔~！登入了一個叫狼之樂園的網站，開始瀏覽裡面的文章，也不知過了多久，我竟然趴在電腦前睡著了。
房間裡，石頭放在電腦桌的旁邊，睡著的游圓仁一個不經意的揮手，把石頭揮落了地上，石頭應聲碎裂，從石頭裡慢慢溢出一股詭異的紫色微微發光液體，很快得液體碰觸到了游圓仁的腳邊，接著游圓仁被詭異的紫光包圍。
紫光消失後，房裡恢復了寧靜，但是多了一股空虛感，游圓仁消失了，他就這麼的消失了，消失在這世上，消失在世人的記憶裡，就連家人，也不記得曾經有過這麼一個人……。

----------


## tsume

嗯?
這次主角是人類啊?
為什麼要找上人類呢??
整個劇情都感覺很迷啊......
下一章應該就知道諾的用意了~~(?)

話說看到"登入個叫 狼之樂原 的網站"這段......
我笑了  :Mr. Green:  ~~(炸)

----------


## a70701111

看來先將角色帶入嗎？
如果沒有帶入的話，怕後面會不成立阿。
不過後面卻有出現狼之樂園的網站名稱……
難道小說本身，就跟狼之樂園有關係嗎？
繼續等下篇吧。

----------


## 冽羽泫白

狼之樂園那一段，真的爆笑出來了說!!(相信大家都有同感吧??

突然看到覺得好像不是之前的情節，感覺不太ㄧ樣!!

這次的被害人，還真的是個"人類"呢!!

每次諾藍的文章都讓我猜不太到，這次也不例外。

(真不知道他腦子都在想些什麼~)

文章中的每件事幾乎都環環相扣，總覺得這ㄧ切都太剛好了!!

游圓仁到底去哪兒了呢?(這有點像是日本的神隱~~

游錢仁，唸久了就會變成"有錢人"喔!!(炸~(這不重要吧??

寫得很不錯喔!!期待下篇~(希望能看到這些迷團的解答~

----------


## 諾藍

恩~...游圓仁暫時不會出現...不過之後會有一章說明他到底到哪去了...

話說...真的有人叫游圓仁喔...((就是坐在電腦前打此文的某獸罵...自爆...

沒啦...那是匿名...本名不喜歡...我就自己取一個了...可惜不能到戶政事務所登記更改...((炸

----------


## 諾藍

第一章	樂章(上)

    學校放假，閑閑沒事做，諾藍來到街上亂晃，原本他想說今天就跟著放假一天不工作，誰知道在路上竟然看到目標物，音凌跟溯，於是我就一路上跟蹤著他們，他們一路上到處亂晃，雖然溯不是目標物，但是跟著她也沒差，最後諾藍發現一件事………，就是， 音凌跟溯是一對的！

   諾藍繼續跟蹤著他們，他們兩個逛了一整天，但是看他們臉上很開心，也沒有疲累的樣子，諾藍卻已經不行了，整個腳給它好酸，真想找個地方坐下來休息一下，但又怕跟丟，所以諾藍只好苦撐下去了。

    他們在下午大概四點的時候分開，音凌獨自走在回家的路上，諾藍早他一步走入一條巷子裡。

「音凌」聲音從小巷裡傳出。

「溯？你不是回去了嗎?」音凌聽到聲音隨之轉入小巷內，但不如他預期的看到舞武，而是看到諾藍，他嚇了一跳。

「嗨！」諾藍用原來的聲音向音凌打了聲招呼。

「對不起，我認錯人了。」音凌忙道歉的轉身要離開。

「你沒認錯人阿。」諾藍再次用了溯的聲音說。

「你…你怎麼……？」音凌停下腳步轉身看著諾藍。

「沒有阿，為了辦事方便。」說完諾藍手中憑空出現一把短刀，諾藍疾手一震，將短刀射向了音凌。

「你做什麼？跟你無冤無仇的。」音凌巧妙的躲過這一刀。

「因為有人買我殺你阿。」說完又再射了一刀。

「……是誰？」這次音凌不躲了，直接將刀子接住，但在他接住後刀子就消失了。

「不能說。」簡單的回答了他，又是一刀，這次直接瞄準了音凌的心臟。

    這次音凌好像真的生氣了，他直接揮手打掉了射向自己的刀子，手上冒出了一把中國笛，他把中國笛靠向嘴邊輕輕閉上眼開始吹奏【olha】，旋律一個接一個的慢慢從中國笛傳出，諾藍完全不理會音凌，他繼續將從手上冒出的刀射向音凌，刀子快速且準確的往前飛去，但就在快要到音凌身邊時，刀子像被什麼東西擋住似的彈掉了，諾藍不信邪又射了幾刀，但是結果也一樣，都被彈掉了，刀子掉落一旁消失，接著，中國笛吹出的音調慢慢變高，就連那原有的旋律也慢慢走調了，音凌也睜開了眼。

「破滅樂曲，第一章，不協和音。」他停下來說了一句，接著瞪大著眼睛繼續吹奏著。

    諾藍漸漸覺得那些超高音調使得自己有點頭暈，於是他將熱氣集中到手上，最後再手掌心中形成一顆火球，他將火球丟向了音凌，音凌看到火球朝自己的方向飛過來，於是停止了吹奏中國笛，一個閃身閃過了諾藍所丟出的火球，諾藍趁著這段空隙使用了才剛學到的技能，〝鑑定之眼〞，諾藍直盯著音凌看，慢慢的，諾藍的腦子裡充滿了音凌的資料。

綽號：音凌
本名：張閱\r
性別：公
…
…
…
職業：演奏家
技能：破滅樂曲
效果：樂曲區分為三章，當演奏終曲結束時範圍10公尺內將全數毀滅。
限制：每種樂器每天只能演奏一次，在每次被攻擊後樂器將消失，並不能再次使用該樂器，樂章也要重新演奏。


「哇！還真是恐怖的技能耶，虧你……。」諾藍的話還未說完，音凌就已經開始這一次的攻擊了。

「還真是沉不住氣。」諾藍只看見這次音凌手上出現了一把小提琴，音凌將小提琴靠上肩頭，開始慢慢的拉出樂曲。

「破滅樂曲，第一章，旋音繞樑。」音凌開始慢慢的演奏出【四季 – 春】，諾藍只覺身體頓時像被看不見的一條絲線所綑綁，完全不能動，能動的地方也只剩下手指了，而諾藍就這樣被束縛在空氣之中……。

===============================================

    暗室裡，一個小男孩靜靜的沉睡，一個水藍色的身影閃身進入室內，室內只有一張床和一架鋼琴，水藍色的身影坐到鋼琴前，慢慢的彈奏出曲子，輕快的音樂在黑鍵之間輕輕敲出，慢慢的音調變了，手指從黑鍵移到了白鍵之上，音樂充滿了室內，男孩睜開了昏睡已久的雙眼，他靜靜的看著那陌生的身影彈奏著。

「這首是……。」

「喔？你醒啦？」水藍色的身影打斷了男孩的話，同時音樂也漸漸停止了，水藍色的身影站起來走向坐在床上的男孩。

「游圓仁…沒錯吧？問你喔，你爸爸游萊最近過的好嗎？」水藍色的身影再次開口說話。

「我爸爸？我爸爸不叫游萊阿。」游圓仁一臉疑惑的看著眼前這位陌生身影，這時游圓仁才慢慢看清楚眼前這位陌生身影，游圓仁嚇到了，因為站在自己眼前的這位，不是別人，正是之前在鏡子上所看到的狼影，同時也是自己在狼之樂園裡所幻想的獸，因為之前倒印在鏡子上的身影不清楚，所以沒認出來。

「你……你是諾藍！？」游圓仁不敢相信我就這麼活生生的站在自己的面前。

「對阿，我是真的存在的，你的幻想並不是幻想喔。我還跟你爸爸見過面，看來他是改名了，這是不是你爸爸呢？」我介紹著自己並從口袋裡拿出了一張照片，那失之前我跟游萊一起合照的照片。

「沒錯那是我爸爸，他現在叫游誠湬。」游圓仁接過照片仔細的看著。

「老闆，事情辦好了，他目前正在處理。」房裡突然冒出了個聲音，游圓仁被嚇到了，但是我因為有嗅到味道所以早知道了。

「嗯嗯，溯，有客人。」我望向黑暗處的角落說了聲。

「啊阿，抱歉我沒注意到。」溯從角落走了出來，並走到床邊。

「你好我叫溯，本名叫羽嫡，我是屬於貓科的，很高興能認識你。」羽嫡一見到游圓仁就激動的一直自我介紹，而游圓仁則是下的不知所措，我看了一下時間，也差不多了，於是我起身穿好要出門的衣服。

「羽嫡，他就先給你照顧摟，我先出去一下。」說完我就離開了


待續......

----------


## tsume

原來還可以偷技能啊......
讓我想到"獵人"裡的蜘蛛團長~
該不會諾你的能力就是偷其他人的能力吧??

話說音凌可以憑空生出樂器??
小提琴可不好帶的說......

嗯?
對遊圓仁的所在之處十分的好奇~~
話說難道溯跟諾藍有一腿??

----------


## a70701111

就設定來說……
這裡面的人物能力似乎有點太過於強大。
看來這位角色之後會有更強大能制衡的能力吧……
不然在這樣走下去應該會很快的結束XD
不過這次的分隔在很奇特的地方……
算是完全的切開吧？

----------


## 諾藍

恩....抱歉....突然這樣說....

因為小的家裡電腦的USB連接的地方壞掉...

而小的的資料又都在隨身碟裡...

小的又很懶...

所以暫時休刊吧...

看看電腦我爸媽什麼時候會拿去修好....

不然就先暫時休刊吧...

不然就是等我突然想到要重打第五章...((已經打到一半了...

暫時小的會以詩&惡搞文來遞補...((鞠躬道歉...

((惡搞文都還沒打...趁這個時候來打...炸

===========================

記者O : 抱歉可以在詳細的說明一下嗎?...

咖擦咖擦...((閃光燈...

諾藍 : ......

記者X : 請稍等還有幾個問....

咖擦咖擦...((閃光燈

((坐上車走人

OO日報頭版

諾藍詐欺失敗?不甩記者走人!

昨記者到諾藍家進行採訪，諾藍一氣之下不甩記者搭上私人轎車走人......。

----------


## 諾藍

> 用郵件傳啊!
> 山不轉 路轉!!!(誤
> 生命總會自己找到出路(再誤
> 上帝關了一扇門 但是他也幫你打開了一扇窗(3誤
> 山重水復疑無路 柳暗花明又一村!!!!
> 用郵件存txt檔然後寄給自己
> 不然就是去申請樂園blog 把文章打在上面: P


....就說都在隨身碟裡了....不是不能傳...而是隨身碟不能開阿~~....

小的又懶的再打依次...((真正的懶獸...

----------


## 諾藍

> 網咖啊
> 應變能力太低了(拍肩
> 話說我直接把我ipod拿來當隨身碟...
> 還有第三章出了看了沒啊= =


第一...南部網咖很爛...不讓人用隨身碟...至於你說的ipod...還等巴薩查大買給小的

第二...就算能用網咖裡也沒那程式可以執行...南部網咖就是這麼爛....

如果以上都可以的話我就不休刊拉~...=ˇ=...

----------


## tsume

囧"
希望趕快修好就能快點看連載了
很期待的說~

----------


## 諾藍

詐欺成功...總計100多隻獸受騙...((邪笑...))不過USB連接點是真的壞掉...但是是壞在前面...後面的沒壞...所以還是照常可以用...((興奮狀...眾歐...

----------


## tsume

囧...囧"......
諾藍...你...你......(謎:生氣?憤怒?恨惡?臉色發紅?說不出話來?)(*炸*)
你好樣的啊!!!你這個詐欺師!!!!!!!!(*轟*)(諾:嘻嘻~~)

----------


## 諾藍

抱歉~之前因為一直沒靈感...

所以上來騙了一下大家...

目前趕第五章的稿...

希望大家不會介意被我騙這件事...

因為我本來就是詐欺師...

被我騙應該的~!...((滅

好啦~...我繼續趕稿去了...近期應該能好...

----------


## 諾藍

第五章	樂章(下)

    小巷裡，優柔的音樂傳出，一隻獅人，一隻狼人，兩人互相對立著，獅人手中的小提琴傳出優美的歌聲，而被束縛於空氣中的狼人則低著頭思考著對策，他知道，這首四季，分四個樂章，如果照獅人的攻擊方式來看，全部四章樂章只算他攻擊的一個樂章。

    四季已經慢慢演奏到終曲－冬，而諾藍則依舊完全不能動彈的被束縛著，但是諾藍的神情看不出絲毫的緊張感，反而可以看出他很享受這場為他特別演奏的音樂會，漸漸的歌曲已經拉到最後，音凌也慢慢的放下速度，終於，歌曲演奏完了，但是諾藍依舊不能動彈，起先諾藍吃了一驚，但當音凌再次演奏時他就明白了。

「破滅樂曲，第二章，弦外之音。」音凌將琴弓再次的靠上琴弦，旋律慢慢的再次傳出。

    這次音凌演奏的歌曲是【魔鬼的顫音】，優柔的旋律，顫抖著每一個音符，看似平淡的每一次顫音，卻每一次都為諾藍的身體不同部位帶來一次的衝擊，漸漸的歌曲加快顫音越來越多，而諾藍所受到的衝擊也越來越頻繁。

「咳咳…咳。」諾藍承受不了快速且頻繁的衝擊，他咳出了一口血，但音樂並沒有就此停止。

===============================================

    一個水藍色身影，漂亮的弧形劃過太陽漸漸西沉的暮空，跳躍於各棟高低得樓頂，最後佇立於音凌與諾藍交戰的巷子兩旁的其中一棟樓頂，他蹲了下來觀賞這段刺激的歌劇演出。

===============================================

    第二首樂曲停止了，諾藍依舊被束縛著，但是諾藍嘴上卻顯現出一抹微笑，一種讓人猜不透的微笑。

「要結束了，你還有什麼話要說嗎？」音凌冷眼的看著諾藍，完全不理會諾藍那臉上詭譎的微笑。

「有，就讓我聽完這首歌吧！」從諾藍嘴裡竟然說出讓他聽完這首歌，音凌頓時一愣，隨後一笑便把琴弓放上琴弦。

「破滅樂章，終章，死亡圓舞曲。」琴弓快速的摩擦著琴弦，演奏出的音樂是【華麗大圓舞曲】，歌曲慢慢的進行著，輕快的節奏讓人想隨之舞動，而諾藍則是低著頭靜靜的聽著。

    此時四周的建築物開始扭曲，慢慢的向中間集中，諾藍則依然低著頭聆聽著，集中再集中，所有的景物都被拉到圓型旋渦的中心點，歌曲慢慢的進入尾聲，旋律依舊輕快的進行著。

「登。」的一聲，琴弦應聲而斷，音凌驚嚇到，他沒想到會斷掉，應該說不應該斷掉的琴弦竟然斷了。

「這是…怎麼回事？」音凌疑惑的看著諾藍，而諾藍只是緩緩的抬起頭，並活動活動才剛剛恢復自由的身軀。

「喔~我只是把它燒斷而已。」諾藍舉起一根手指，手指上正冒出微小的火苗。

「……。」音凌不知道該說些什麼，此時他看見諾藍手指上的火苗慢慢加大，加大再加大，最後形成了一顆火球，浮在諾藍的手掌上。

「該我反擊了。」臉上又是一抹微笑，說完便把火球丟向了音凌。

    音凌看著火球朝自己這邊丟來，他又一個側身向右閃過了，但當他側身時他驚嚇了，因為那不是一團火球，而是一條火鞭，火鞭的另一端就握在諾藍的手上，諾藍見音凌側身閃過了〝火球〞後，他笑的更邪惡了，諾藍的手往右一揮，火鞭便呈現一條如舞動的蛇般，迅速的向音凌襲擊而去，音凌見狀便連忙蹲下，藉著底下的空隙閃到了左邊，然後站起來，而火鞭則撞上了牆，牆在一瞬間起火燃燒隨後倒塌。

「破滅樂章，第一章，點點滴滴。」音凌的手懸在空氣中手指慢慢的擺動著，空氣中騰空出現了鋼琴聲，而當音凌每彈奏一個音時，音凌身邊的圍牆上就出現一個裂痕，最後，裂痕佈滿了音凌身邊的牆上，慢慢的延伸，裂痕往諾藍的方向延伸去，諾藍再度揮起手上的火鞭，火鞭再度掃向音凌，音凌凌空躍起但手指沒有停止彈奏，被音凌閃過的火鞭掃向了牆上，然而在接近牆時火鞭被反彈了回來落在地上，牆上的裂痕延伸到了諾藍的身邊後便不再繼續延伸下去。

    此時巷子口裡擠滿了一堆人，每個人的手上都拿著大包小包的垃圾，因為音凌所彈的樂曲是 -- 〝給艾莉絲〞，而今天又是倒垃圾的日子，附近住家以為垃圾車已經來了，紛紛拿著家裡的所有垃圾出來要倒，音凌不想傷害無辜，所以將能力盡量控制住，諾藍被包圍在裂痕的中間，接著他感受到一陣又一陣的衝擊，衝擊是從牆上所發出，衝擊不大，所以沒造成諾藍多大的傷害，但諾藍卻感覺被衝擊的地方漸漸麻痺，最後諾藍的右手失去了知覺，火鞭自他的手中落下，掉在地上消失了。

「現在記者目前位置在古里某街十四號，現場可以看到擠滿等著倒垃圾的人，有聽到垃圾車的音樂，但是卻遲遲不見垃圾車的蹤影，這是怎麼回事？現在記者馬上為您揭曉答案。」說完記者隨便抓了個路獸A問。

「對不起請問一下，現在這是怎麼回事？可以請您詳細的告訴各位觀眾嗎？」

「不要拍我！不是我做的！不要拍不要拍！就說不要拍了！聽不懂獸話是不是啊！他OOXX口口@#$%^&*()_+|！！！」說完路獸A就走了，接著記者又抓了路獸B，一樣的開頭問話。

「恩…裡面有人在打鬥，就這樣。」路獸B不屑的回答了記者。

「看來，大家應該已經清……。」記者的話突然被打斷了。

「喂！作者你還想繼續拖多久阿？」讀者A不耐煩的出來抗議了，好吧，那就回到正題。

    音凌的演奏已經彈到第二樂章了，【紅魔夜襲】，音凌的背後出現了一隻無形的黑影手，黑手疾速的向動彈不得的諾藍抓去，但是卻一把抓空，空氣中只留下一抹模糊的殘影，音凌嚇到，他想說諾藍應該沒辦法動作的，他不信邪操控著黑手再次抓向了諾藍，但又再次的撲空了，這時諾藍從巷子的更深處走出來。

「好險剛剛已經先用熱空氣製造出幻影了。」諾藍走到音凌的面前，但是音凌還是繼續的彈奏著，黑手不見了，音凌同樣的彈奏著同一首曲子，黑手順著諾藍的影子抓住了腳，原來黑手並不是消失，而是因為太過於黑看不見，諾藍嚇了一跳，他沒想到音凌會來這招，但是想逃開已經來不及了，腳牢牢的被黑手給抓住，此時諾藍在次的將火集中在手掌上，慢慢的形成一顆火球，還在加大，慢慢的變大，最後諾藍將手高舉，一顆耀眼的巨大火球高舉在諾藍的頭頂上方，它照亮了四周的黑暗，螞蟻、蟑螂、老鼠、貓、狗、獅子、老虎、狼、龍…等都受不了這超炙熱的空氣，紛紛躲到陰暗處去，諾藍將火球丟向音凌，這次看來音凌是躲不過了，但是音凌按下最後一個音時，火球消失了。

「在彈奏完一首歌曲時，對方能力將無效化。」音凌淡淡的一抹微笑，接著繼續彈奏最後一首歌曲。

「破滅樂章，終章，崩滅界。」音凌開始彈奏【藍藍路之歌】，歌曲快節奏的進行著，附近的建築物也漸漸一點一滴的崩壞了，一棟建築物倒塌了，又一棟，最後附近的所有建築物都倒塌了，空曠的廢墟中只剩兩個人對立著，諾藍將身上所有氣值集中，身後出現一條火柱，慢慢的形成火龍，火龍直撲向音凌，音凌來不及反應，整個人就被火龍給吞噬掉了。

「喂喂喂！這樣的結尾不會太隨便嗎？」讀者群抗議道！我推我推，將讀者群推出視窗範圍後，畫面重現了，建築物恢復原貌，水藍色的身影依舊蹲在屋頂上，諾藍身後的火龍也漸漸消失。

「好吃嗎？崩炎。」在火龍消失前諾藍問了火龍，只見火龍點了點頭後就消失了，空氣中只留下燒焦的臭味。

「原來是用樂聲製造出幻影，讓對方產生幻覺加以攻擊阿，真不錯，那…音凌，不對，應該叫你張閱才對，你的能力我就收下拉。唉呀！這麼晚了該回家了。」諾藍獨自走出巷子，看了一下手機上顯示的時間，抬頭望了望星空，自言自語道，便朝回家的方向走去了。
水藍色的身影也隨之消失於夜空中。

===============================================

    才剛到家門口，就聽到裡面傳來圓仁和羽嫡的爭吵聲了，我無奈的推開大門，羽嫡馬上跑到我面前向我哭訴。

「老闆~，你看他啦，一直跟我搶電腦，說什麼要打文章，但是電腦只有一台，我又要幫老闆處理公文，根本沒辦法給他用！」羽嫡一臉很不高興的像我訴說著。

「沒辦法阿，如果我不打文章的話，那這一篇故事怎麼繼續下去阿？誰叫你當初帶我來時沒順便把電腦帶過來！」圓仁不甘示弱的反駁。

「好啦好啦！！我再請主人幫你買一台電腦，可以了吧？」我不耐煩的大吼著，兩個人瞬間安靜了下來，這時杜崇剛好回來。

「好了好了，諾藍你自己拿錢去幫他買，我還有事要忙。」主人他好像有聽到剛剛的對話，所以一進門就這樣對我說了，主人說完就走到自己的房裡，只見主人把PS3接好與電視間的線路後便開始玩了，天啊！這叫有事情要忙？算了主人他本來就是這樣了，好了佔版面的字打那麼多了，我想也該結尾了，那就先這樣了我們下一章見~，掰掰~。

----------


## 諾藍

附贈音樂~

<object classid=clsid :Very Happy: 27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000 codebase=http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0 width=480 height=360><param name=movie value=http://share.youthwant.com.tw/r?m=13047098 /><param name=wmode value=transparent /><embed src=http://share.youthwant.com.tw/r?m=13047098 type=application/x-shockwave-flash wmode=transparent width=480 height=360 /></object>

----------


## tsume

> 此時巷子口裡擠滿了一堆人，每個人的手上都拿著大包小包的垃圾，因為音凌所彈的樂曲是 -- 〝給艾莉絲〞，而今天又是倒垃圾的日子，附近住家以為垃圾車已經來了，紛紛拿著家裡的所有垃圾出來要倒


諾...你又再惡搞了XD~(炸




> 「現在記者目前位置在古里某街十四號，現場可以看到擠滿等著倒垃圾的人，有聽到垃圾車的音樂，但是卻遲遲不見垃圾車的蹤影，這是怎麼回事？現在記者馬上為您揭曉答案。」說完記者隨便抓了個路獸A問。 
> 
> 「對不起請問一下，現在這是怎麼回事？可以請您詳細的告訴各位觀眾嗎？」 
> 
> 「不要拍我！不是我做的！不要拍不要拍！就說不要拍了！聽不懂獸話是不是啊！他OOXX口口@#$%^&*()_+|！！！」說完路獸A就走了，接著記者又抓了路獸B，一樣的開頭問話。 
> 
> 「恩…裡面有人在打鬥，就這樣。」路獸B不屑的回答了記者。 
> 
> 「看來，大家應該已經清……。」記者的話突然被打斷了。 
> ...


囧"...
這...這段......(炸




> 它照亮了四周的黑暗，螞蟻、蟑螂、老鼠、貓、狗、獅子、老虎、狼、龍


等等!!
貓狗後面那些動物!!
尤其是龍,都是怎麼回事??!!(炸炸炸




> 音凌開始彈奏【藍藍路之歌】


藍~藍~路~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!(核爆)




> 「喂喂喂！這樣的結尾不會太隨便嗎？」讀者群抗議道！


我也要抗議!!(被諾推走


話說最後那結尾......
好迷......(炸炸
話說影片看不到阿@@......
該不會是藍藍路吧??(炸

----------


## 諾藍

看不到...?...

那我直接把網址丟上來吧...↓

藍藍路之歌【鋼琴版】

----------


## tsume

> 看不到...?...
> 
> 那我直接把網址丟上來吧...↓
> 
> 藍藍路之歌【鋼琴版】


還是不行阿ˊˋ
是家裡IE的問題嗎.......

----------


## yoyo虎

> 還是不行阿ˊˋ
> 是家裡IE的問題嗎.......


http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=iNJ4ZK3TPt4
試試看YOUTUBE版本

話說我一開始也是看
藍~藍~路~

不過剛剛我找到
藍藍藍藍藍藍藍藍藍藍藍藍路了= =

我可以輕鬆地看這篇文章嗎= =
雖然前面一直強調讀者也是被騙的人

等在下的小說出了
諾藍記得把在下也寫進去黑...(預約...)

----------


## 諾藍

感謝YOYO...

因為我都在共產檔上晃...

很少去其他地方~

===============================================

回 : 

好阿...不過會很後面喔...

YOYO想當被殺者還是平凡的路過者?....((喂

我就把YOYO打進來吧...
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

對了...大家猜猜看出現在此文的樂園獸有哪幾隻...((請回答名字...

提示 : 3隻

有禮物喔~...^^...((笑

----------


## tsume

喔喔!!看到了!!
謝謝yoyo虎XD~

看了他的譜......
天阿......(炸
不過好好聽XD~(轟
不過這不叫藍藍路之歌啦~
這是"東方系列"裡的"鬼畜道化妹"~
不過藍藍路看多了
麥當勞叔叔的聲音還是一直不斷出來XD~(炸炸

----------


## 諾藍

> 預計把諾藍寫入B線第8 or 10章
> 不過想當然(奸笑
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     以反派出現+他會被打爆(拖走


咳咳...巴先生...((改口了?...

你這篇不行阿~...

你這應該放你那邊才對阿!!...

還有...

我有讓你這麼的怨恨我嘛?...

那我也把巴先生打進來好了!!...反正剩下的6個人裡面剛好有需要死的""狼""...

----------


## 諾藍

版大小迪看到這幾篇依定會氣死...

用私信拉~!

反正一定要殺你就對了...

就是這樣...

殺不死就讓你永被追緝...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

用私信回~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
別在減短板大的獸命了!!

版大...開始刪文吧~!...

----------


## 杜崇

感覺變成惡搞文了嘛～諾藍＝　＝

要打鬥至少也要好好的打一場嘛（還是說諾藍早就決定是惡搞文了！囧）

另外…幾乎沒看到諾藍詐騙…好可惜的感覺，主角也是強到了極點（變的太強了＝　＝）

崇［諾藍～來～你的電腦。］

諾［你什麼時候便那麼好心了。］

崇［按下開機鈕後３秒爆炸。］

諾［這樣是炸彈吧！！！］

----------


## a70701111

以樂曲來攻擊……
有點像我在某RP的設定XD
不過這個設定，好像本來就有拉，所以沒關係。

文章內部跟前面有著完全不一樣的步調。
應該說是要騙人，所以才不能有令人覺得驚訝的文。
前面要包裝的好看一點嘛XD

…………什麼？！
藍藍路……(青筋突起)
如此讓人傻眼、並成呆滯狀、繼續洗腦、號稱比天線寶寶還要天線的東西……
我只能嘆氣以對阿……這是個人的興趣，所以我也沒辦法阿。
(連刪文都懶了……)

另外，我的獸命已經確實減短了。(笑)

----------


## 諾藍

TO 主人 : 

哈哈抱歉~...

沒讓主人看到詐欺...

第六章會出現一些詐欺...((應該拉...炸

TO 小迪 : 

咦咦?...設定有重複到阿...

真是抱歉...((鞠躬道歉...僕人職業病

原來小迪很討厭麥X勞主題曲阿...

((再打出藍藍路小迪會受不了吧..."XD

老實說...小的也不太喜歡...((炸~

----------


## 諾藍

第六章	舞術？武蹈？

    輕快的旋律從一間空蕩蕩的房子傳出，不知情的人還以為空房裡鬧鬼了，其實是舞武在裡面練習，舞武，一隻虎獸人，本身習武，但愛好音樂，於是他把舞蹈和武術結合，空房裡的音樂曲風一換，換成了一首快歌，是〝X Japan〞的經典名曲，隨著節奏快速的律動著，每個動作，每個擊拳力道都近乎完美，強烈的節奏慢慢的靜止在死寂的夜下空屋，伴隨著寂靜夜空的是一陣又一陣的蟲鳴聲，舞武收拾好東西準備離去，但是當他來到大門要踏出門口時，一陣暈眩隨即襲擊上他的思緒，物品沉重的落下，人不知覺的傾倒，最後趴在地面上昏睡了。

「這裡……，是哪裡？」睜開了不知闔上多久的眼皮，眼前的視線是一片模糊，隱約的看到一個站立著的身影，而自己卻躺在一張舒適大床上。

「喔！你醒拉，這裡是我家。」慢慢的視線漸漸清晰，看出了站立著的身影，水藍色的皮毛，後面留著一搓辮子，那個人慢慢向自己走近，手上還端著一碗東西，於是舞武坐了起來，他聞到了味道，那是一碗湯藥，那個人將湯藥遞上前
，舞武接過來喝了一口。

「請問…，為什麼我會在這裡？」舞武將湯藥放到一旁的矮櫃上。

「喔喔，因為看見你昏倒在半路上，所以就把你帶回來了，你整整昏倒了8個小時呢。」那個人走到一張放滿東西的桌子前，拿起桌上的東西慢慢的觀看，忽然舞武對那個人手上所拿的東西有一種熟悉感。

「謝謝，請問你有沒有看到我的一包東西？還有請問你是…？」舞武向四周看了一下，並沒有發現他的包包，於是他開口問了，順便問了一個很不該問的問題。

「恩…那個包包阿，我發現你的時候已經沒看到了。」那個人猶豫了一下。

「還有我是林……我是諾藍。」接著那個人説出了自己的名字。

「諾藍阿，那真是謝謝你，謝謝你救了我。」舞武下了床準備要離開，但是卻發覺有點不對勁，是哪裡不對勁？舞武一時也想不起來，於是他又仔細的看了一下這間房間，這間房間…這間房間不就是他的房間嗎？那為什麼會醒來時完全沒印象？舞武又仔細的看了一遍，他的東西都移了位子！難怪會一時間認不出來。

「看出什麼端倪了嗎？」諾藍臉上又出現了他那專業的邪惡微笑，但是頭卻還是一直低著看他手上的東西，所以舞武並不知道諾藍正在微笑。

「這是我的房間阿！為什麼會這樣？你做的？」舞武惡狠狠的瞪向了諾藍。

「怎麼敢動呢？我只不過是〝移〞而以，我並沒有〝動〞阿。」諾藍放下了手上的東西，轉過頭，微笑著和舞武對看。

「……。不說這個了，畢竟你救過我，我不想計較，但是我想知道你是怎麼帶我進來的。」舞武是個重情義的獸，所以他就不跟諾藍計較了。

「怎麼進來的？用走的阿。」諾藍打哈哈道。

「……，我是說，我設了這麼多安全系統，其中一個需要我的聲音才能開鎖，當時我昏迷不能發聲，那你是怎麼通過的？」舞武疑惑的看著諾藍，因為其他的像是指紋辨識系統、眼膜辨識系統、整體偵測系統…都可以用昏迷中的他來進行解除，但是聲音辨識系統呢？當時他昏迷又不能發聲，那諾藍是怎麼開鎖的？

「喔喔~你說那個阿，我用〝這個〞來進行解除阿。」當諾藍說道〝這個〞時故意裝了舞武的聲音。

「你…你是詐欺師？」舞武大大的震驚，他完全沒想到他眼前這個人會是詐欺師，在詐欺師的第一個要學的課程裡就是模仿，要能夠隨時隨地的模仿他人，
以防以後要跑路時被抓到，喂！不是啦！是為了方便詐財，喂！作者正經點啦！不討論這個了，我們繼續進行我們的故事吧。

「哈哈，舞武你被騙了。」眼前這個自稱諾藍的人舉起雙手，〝啪啪〞兩聲，眼前的所有物品瞬間恢復到原本的位置上，而〝諾藍〞把手放到自己的臉上…，撕下了面具，面具底下是一張舞武再熟悉不過的臉孔──幻，虛的弟弟。

「……。」舞武無言的盯著幻看，他完全不知道要說什麼了，〝啪啪〞又是兩聲的擊掌，瞬間原本的房間不在是房間，而是一間倉庫，舞武驚訝的看著四周，又看向了〝幻〞，不對，他不是幻，而是一個剛剛出現過的臉孔，一張剛剛就出現在自己面前過的臉孔，但就是突然想不起來那個人的名字，看到那藍色的毛皮…，【對了，他說過他自己叫〝諾藍〞。】舞武想起剛才在〝房間〞的對話。

「想起來了嗎？」諾藍用帶有點嘲諷的語氣問舞武。

「……你想做什麼？」一切發生的太突然了從房間、陌生人、幻，到現在的自己不知身在何處，於是舞武將身上帶的隨身聽拿出來，連接上耳機，再把耳機塞到耳朵裡，將隨身聽收好，擺出了準備攻擊的姿勢。

「喔喔？沒事，只是想和你玩個遊戲，還有，你最好別離開紅色圈圈的範圍，你一離開它感覺不到重量就會自動爆炸，不過你不用擔心我，因為我不會波及到。」諾藍指了指舞武腳邊附近，舞武低頭下去看，他的腳邊有一個直徑約一公尺的紅色圓圈圈住他，他又看了看諾藍腳邊，有一個只夠容納一個獸的藍色小圓圈，而諾藍就站在那裡面。

「呿！」舞武忿忿的將耳機拉離耳朵，怒瞪著諾藍

「好啦，那現在來說明遊戲規則。
第一、我問的問題都要回答。
第二、你所回答的一定要是正確的，如跟我所知道的資料不同紅色圈圈內將會爆炸。
第三、你不能離開紅色圈圈，你一離開紅色圈圈這整間倉庫將會爆炸，當然這點我剛剛說過了。
第四、如回答時間超過30秒未回答，紅色圈圈內也會爆炸。
第五、規則我不再說一次，如想再聽一次我將會離開藍色圈圈。
第六、遊戲持續到我不想玩為止…。」說完又是一抹專業的邪惡笑容。

「……恩，知道了。」舞武沒好氣的坐了下來，他的眼睛依然怒瞪著諾藍。

「好吧，那遊戲開始，你在生氣嗎？舞武。」諾藍裝出一副同情的表情看著舞武。

「請問以上這個問題我要回答嗎？」舞武依然怒瞪著諾藍，當然口氣他是盡量裝出溫和一點，不然到時候激怒了諾藍可能會馬上爆炸，而自己怎麼死的也不知道。

「喔喔你說呢？你〝問話〞你不怕會爆炸？」諾藍一臉笑嘻嘻的看著舞武。

「我知道了，回答你三個問題，
第一、	我是在生氣沒錯。
第二、	當然要回答，因為你已經說了〝遊戲開始〞。
第三、	不怕會爆炸，因為你的規則裡沒規定我不能問話。好了，我回答完了，請出下一題吧。」舞武不屑的把臉撇向一旁不願意看諾藍的臉。

「喔喔！不錯嘛，沒被騙。那可見你是一個頭腦很聰明的獸嘍？」「不是。」舞武還沒等諾藍做出反應就先搶著回答了。

「那麼急？不怕答錯阿？」諾藍這次故意的慢慢說，而舞武也靜下來等諾藍說完。

「我就是急性子，所以不怕會答錯，而且上一題也沒有正確答案。」舞武把視線移回諾藍的身上，他正好看見諾藍緩緩從衣服的夾層裡拿出一疊紙，他想那應該就是諾藍所說的資料吧？

「好哩，那咪接下來…就進入正題了，請問你今年多大？」諾藍頑皮似的說出這次的題目。

「14歲。」舞武不想理會諾藍，所以簡短的回答了。

「那你喜歡音樂嗎？」「喜歡。」「你練武嗎？」「練。」「你喜歡吃什麼食物？」「擬仿肉類。」「最愛的樂團是…？」「X Japan。」「最喜歡聽的哥的類型？」「組曲。」「最常看的影片？」「M叔叔。」「你的血型？」「A。」……接下來的一個小時裡雙方幾乎都是這樣的一問一答。

「你現在口渴嗎？」「當然。」「好吧，那這是最後的幾個問題。請問你最近所犯下的〝罪行〞是什麼？」「！」這個問題讓舞武愣了一下，【為什麼，為什麼他會知道我最近犯了一件謀殺案？】「時間剩下10秒、9、8、7……。」「我說，那一天下著雨，突然接到音凌打來的電話……。」

===============================================

「疑？為什麼感覺怪怪的？」一個藍色的身影蹲在對面的屋頂上看著舞武房間內的動靜，他只看到〝諾藍〞和舞武兩人待在房間裡而舞武一直坐在床上，不時的張望，而〝諾藍〞則是一直站在舞武的前面，手上拿著一疊紙，嘴裡還一直念念有詞。

「呿，早知道就去學唇語了。」藍色的身影蹲在屋頂上已經將近一小時，而也只能遠遠的觀看的房內的動靜，並不能聽到他們的對話，但是這時他似乎發現房內有異樣，他發現舞武回話的速度慢了下來，而開始講話時則是一直說，〝諾藍〞也沒有再次的說話。

    藍色的身影繼續蹲在屋頂上看著房間內的動靜，他好像慢慢的看懂了唇語，等一下，有人可以學這麼快？誰知道，可能天生就會吧？可能嗎……讓我們來沉思一下吧……對了，記得回答，不能超過30秒喔。啥東西阿！！

----------


## tsume

好奇最後看著兩獸的藍色身影是誰
不過我發現在後面
不是直接說諾藍
而是〝諾藍〞
所以搞不好有蹊翹......

話說諾藍你也喜歡X-Japan啊XD~(拍肩

----------


## a70701111

感覺上好像我也會被騙的樣子……
有些規則看起來就是那種會有漏洞的樣子。
不過這篇的漏洞似乎有擴大的跡象XD
所以，這次我不回答，我要等解答(被騙了三次後學乖(炸))

----------


## 諾藍

TO 爪 : 

的確有是蹊翹...

不知道爪爪能不能猜出來...

至於X JAPAN...

是我們英文老師介紹後才知道...

小的是滿喜歡他們的歌的...

真的好聽...

TO 小迪 : 
疑疑?...

漏洞?...

什麼漏洞?...

小的在打文章時都是沒在思考的...XP...((炸

小迪想知道什麼的解答呢?...((健忘

===============================================

話說人氣變差了...是因為太久沒更新的關係嗎?...

算了...

之後再慢慢拉...

----------


## Triumph

(囧囧囧囧囧  沒看一段時間第一個反應就是這個,我禁不著要多囧一次!

我被騙了!就像買拉麵時買到的卻是筷子,那種絕望,那種空腹感!
為什麼?我還以為可以看到蟬在叫,獸在壞的情景;
為什麼?我現在看到卻的是比mad更mad的小說!

如果閣下決定在kuso界闖一番事業,
請小心不要讓自己變得腦殘!
(洗腦歌的威力是日積月累,令你不知不覺地陷下去......)

----------


## 星空小克

第一次看這篇文章

而且還是直接看第六章

看完後我覺得舞武練的那個感覺好像巴西武術"Capoeira"

不過感覺詐欺師沒有詐欺師的感覺

詐欺師，顧名思義就是要欺騙

可是我看到的欺騙程度很小

諾藍給我的感覺不像詐欺師，

反而像電影裡的那種特務人員

在某些方面也讓我有一種像是名偵探柯南裡的"怪盜1412(簡稱怪盜基德)"的感覺

P.S 本人說話比較直，若有讓諾藍看了不舒服的地方，敬請見諒@@"

----------


## 諾藍

TO 小T : 
哈哈...

在KUSO界闖一番事業阿?

功力還不到吧?...

TO 星空 : 
不會不會...

沒有關係的...

因為主人也再念我了...

的確之前的詐欺值都只有12.3%...

不過我已將錯誤程式改過...((?

但是要等到第七章才會出現修正結果...

----------


## 星空小克

>>諾藍

叫我小克就好~叫星空感覺怪怪的@@|||

----------


## 諾藍

第七章	測驗，通過OK

    深沉的夜裡，靜靜飄下細雨，「登、登登登登…」我的手機響起了鬼來電的鈴聲，天阿，大半夜的他到底想嚇誰阿？於是我接起了手機，從話筒那邊傳來了音凌的聲音，我和他說不到幾句話就掛上電話了，音凌說要請我去除掉一個人，掛上電話後我便走出空屋，我朝著古里某街去了，到那邊時原本都空盪盪得的沒有人，此時出現了一個墨綠色的身影……。

===============================================

「逼，逼，逼，逼。嘟嚕嚕~，嘟嚕嚕~，你好，請問你找誰？…喔，抱歉，你找的人目前還沒接電話，這是來電答鈴，起稍等。嘟嚕嚕~」電話的那一頭響起了讓人不知該如何是好的來電答鈴。

    羽嫡整理著桌子一邊冷眼瞪著那正響著搞笑鈴聲的話機，「天阿，老闆怎麼還沒改阿？早跟他說過多少次叫他把來電答鈴改了。」羽嫡自言自語到繼續整理著桌上的公文。

「喂，羽嫡阿？什麼事？」電話那頭傳來了諾藍的聲音。

電話接通了，羽嫡拿起話筒「老闆，你也換個來電答鈴好不好，跟你說過好多次了，好啦~我不是要說這個，剛剛那個測驗人員打電話來說測驗OK了，可以停止了。」

「停止測驗？哪個測驗？」電話那頭傳來諾藍疑惑的聲音。

此時羽嫡的額前冒出了一滴不大不小的汗滴「就只有一個人的畢業測驗還哪個測驗阿！？」羽嫡用肩膀夾著話筒整理著繁亂的文件。

「喔喔知道了，來電答鈴我會換，我會去跟〝他〞說一下的」說完諾藍就掛上了電話。

===============================================

「鈴鈴鈴~鈴鈴鈴~…」

「你手機響了。」舞武停下回答〝諾藍〞的問題，指著〝諾藍〞腰間說。

    〝諾藍〞接起了一直響的手機，「喂？」只見〝諾藍〞靜靜的聽著話筒另一端的聲音，「什麼？喔，好，我知道了。」說完〝諾藍〞掛上電話轉頭向舞武說，「你還真幸運，委託者打電話來取消委託了呢！」

    舞武驚訝狀的望著〝諾藍〞，完全不敢相信他自己的耳朵剛剛聽到了什麼，只見〝諾藍〞露出淺淺的微笑對著他點點頭，然後便緩緩的退出籃圈。

「舞武！！」突然後方傳來一個熟悉的聲音大喊，舞武將頭轉向工廠的後方，就在舞武回頭的此刻，舞武看到從自己底下冒出一道火燄，接著產生了爆炸，爆炸過後的黑煙使得〝諾藍〞看不清楚前方，等到黑煙散去後，〝諾藍〞發現舞武沒事，〝工廠〞也變回原來的房間模樣，而舞武則是一直望著窗外的對面屋頂，〝諾藍〞跟著抬頭看向對面的屋頂，當〝諾藍〞的眼光看到對面屋頂時，整個人愣住了。

因為站在上面的不是別人，正是自己的弟弟，〝諾嚴〞，這時〝諾嚴〞跳下了屋頂來到了街上，而〝諾藍〞推開坐在床上的舞武，打開窗戶從3樓的地方跳到了街上。

「你為什麼會在這裡？」〝諾藍〞瞪著〝諾嚴〞問到，「沒為什麼。」〝諾嚴〞輕鬆的答道，「看我弊了你。」〝諾藍〞繼續怒瞪著〝諾嚴〞，一條街道，兩隻藍狼，三句對話，四目相視。

「生什麼氣？我根本就沒有哥哥跟弟弟。」〝諾嚴〞輕鬆的微笑道。

    〝諾藍〞感到了疑惑，「怎麼可能？資料上明明寫著你是我弟弟。」〝諾藍〞從懷中拿出一疊資料，翻到了諾嚴的那一篇，並舉到了〝諾嚴〞的面前給他看。

「你以為資料不會騙人嗎？」〝諾嚴〞一手搶過資料，並將手放在上面輕輕一抹，整個資料更改過來了，然後他再次的遞回給他的哥哥〝諾藍〞看，〝諾藍〞看了之後愣住了，因為資料，是這樣寫著的……

姓名 : 諾藍
性別：雄
父母：（父）諾維（母）黎薇【附註：皆健在】
兄弟姐妹：無
職業：詐欺師  
關係：（諾維） 父子（黎薇）母子
居住地址：獸人街81之……
……

「怎樣？」〝諾嚴〞微微的笑著看著〝諾藍〞，〝諾藍〞完全沒反應，久久之後才冒出一句，「現在到底是…怎樣？」

「喔~事情是這樣，你剛從專職學校畢業沒錯吧？林豪。」我也慢慢把偽裝成不存在的〝諾嚴〞的面具撕下，林豪也撕下了偽裝成我的面具，這時突然一個身影從3樓躍下，是舞武。

「恭喜你通過暗殺者的畢業測試。」〝舞武〞拍著林豪的肩膀說道，此時從不同暗角也走出許多人。

「我們的名字和資料全都是假的，不過你應該還記得我。」說完舞武撕下了面具。

「導…導師！！」林豪嚇到了。

「你學長我當初也這樣被〝整〞過呢！」我笑著看林豪說道，從暗角走出的分別是〝訊〞、〝音凌〞、〝奔駟〞、〝暗月〞、〝幻〞、〝虛〞、〝術〞，他們一個接一個的把面具撕下。

「資訊科老師、音樂老師、體育老師、暗殺科老師、幻術科的兩位老師還有法術科老師…厄…。」林豪一個接一個的把他們的身分說出來。

「恭喜你通過畢業測驗阿~。也感謝這位學長的配合。」他們其中一位代表發聲的祝賀林豪，同時也轉頭向我道謝。

「你說的~每一句話~，像廢話~聽了就忘~…。」這時我的手機饗了起來，於是我退到一旁接起電話，「喂？」

「各位老師們，我有事先走一步了。」掛上電話後回到人群裡向大家告別，隨之離開了那被歡樂氣氛包圍的地方。

究竟有什麼事讓諾藍離開了原本快樂的場地呢？還請讀者慢慢看……。感謝大家的支持~…。

----------


## 星空小克

呃..

這一回我看不懂在寫什麼耶...

跳來跳去的

讓人搞不清楚狀況

我也不懂你這一回要表達的意思

----------


## 瀟湘

……意思是說，前面都是一場戲。
這可真是誇張的翻案啊……

還是這也是騙局？（思）

----------


## Triumph

總之林豪是諾藍吧,
不過之前用「諾藍」而不是用「我」感覺真的有點混亂.....

〝諾藍〞

刻意用〝〞標示是因為他是偽裝?
如果是這樣的話還能看得懂......
雖然我不清楚這是什麼標點符號=w=

話說這讓得想起了「我和殭屍有個約會3」的情節......
先推翻之前的一切,但其實這才是謊言,
到最後是回到了一開始的情況,謊言所包含的是另一個謊言,
而所謂的虛假才是真實。

----------


## tsume

所以前面的鋪成其實都只是"暗殺者考試"?!
完全被騙了啊!!(趴...

不過為什麼林豪要裝扮成諾藍的樣子呢......
看來還有蹊翹

話說很好奇墨綠色身影是誰~~

----------


## 諾藍

TO小克、瀟湘、小巴 : 

小克第一次看可能不太懂，不過瀟湘大哥和巴拉松大哥就是被騙了...

TO 小T : 

林豪不是我...

仔細看的話會發現他出場過...030

所以就讓你自己往前去翻摟~...

放心~沒有這場戲的續集了...

TO 爪 : 

沒錯被騙了...

兇手就是你...((偵探樣子...指...遭踹...

林豪會裝成我的樣子...

是因為那群無聊老師要我裝成出國...

然後再試看看他能不能利用這一點...

來達成畢業考...

至於墨綠色身影...

請跳至本文章第3.4頁觀看我和巴拉松大哥的爭吵...XD...

~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙

本戲碼已撥畢...

請繼續觀賞""第八章  轉帳""...

利用其中的差額...

來賺取其中的利益...

((P.S : 好拉~認真來騙獸了~...

((迷 : 你早該認真了啦你...=ˇ=...

----------


## a70701111

一看到古里某街，我就想到那個綠油油的獸XD
又被騙了……感覺真不甘心。
這篇讓我眼睛看的都有點花掉了，所以要摸清裡面的文意變得更難了。
一直被騙……有時候會想看沒有被騙的文阿。
(前題當然是諾藍寫的瞜)

----------


## 諾藍

小迪想看不會被騙的文當然好啊~...

我現再正在打一篇恐怖小說...

但是跟獸沒有關係...

純粹人物描述...

----------


## 諾藍

第八章	轉帳

「你好。」翻譯家的私人辦公室裡的空間裡坐著一個人，剛走進來的那個人對翻譯家打了聲招呼，走進來的人神色自若，找了個位子便坐了下來，明顯看的出是某公司大老闆。

「你好，請問有什麼事？」翻譯家禮貌性的也打了聲招呼，然後直接將話題切入主題。

「事情是這樣的，等一下我有個從海外來的客戶，所以需要請一個翻譯幫忙。」說完便打開隨身帶來的公事包裡頭裝著錢，看了一下，大概也有20幾萬吧，他站了起來將公事包遞上前，「這些只是訂金，事成後會再有50萬匯入你的戶頭裡。」他將公事包整個放到了翻譯家的面前。

「好的，我會盡全力滿足客戶的需求的，對了先生貴姓，該怎麼稱呼？我叫諾忝。」

「喔，諾忝先生真是麻煩你了，我叫由肅。」由肅站起來禮貌性的伸手要握手，我也站了起來面帶微笑的走到辦公桌對面伸手和他握手，「哪裡哪裡？不會不會。由肅先生太客氣了，這件事我會做到好的。」

    隨後他轉身離開了，我的手上拿著一隻手機，我把它放到桌上，從口袋裡拿出另一隻樣式一模一樣的手機，並且追了上前，「哎呀！等等由肅先生。」由肅正要坐上私人轎車時被我叫住了，於是他又轉過身子，我將手機遞上前，「由肅先生你的手機剛剛掉在沙發上了。」

    他接過了手機，「謝謝，沒了它我可就麻煩了，我還有事，先走一步了。」禮貌性的給了個微笑後，就坐上車走了，而我則站在原地露出淺淺的微笑，帶有點陰森的笑，然後我轉身回到辦公室整理準備出發。
~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~˙~
    會議室裡坐著三個人，一個是我，一個是獅獸人由肅，另一個是由肅的客戶，豹獸人骸霸，現在時間是下午三點，此時由肅的祕書送來了三杯咖啡，分別遞到我們每個人面前放著，骸霸是從利尼亞德國來的，我從公事包中拿出一份資料，遞到了骸霸的面前「這是由肅先生所要的貨品的貨品清單，請慢閱。」(利尼亞德語)

「恩~〝咖哩粉〞三公斤，〝咖啡粉〞一公斤，〝鹽〞一公斤，〝檢驗紙〞兩公斤，好的，那請由先生會1000W到我的帳戶裏來。」(利尼亞德語)說完他拿了張紙在上面寫下他海外那邊的帳戶號碼，並拿給了我，而由肅先生只是靜靜的坐在旁邊看著我們，我將紙條拿到另一隻手，再把紙拿給了由肅先生，「他說請匯款一千五百萬到他的戶頭去，這是他的戶頭。」

「好的。」由肅接過紙條，並且撥了通電話，他對著電話那邊的人說出了這組戶頭帳號和匯款金額，「處理好了。」由肅先生轉過頭來對我說。

「好了，請骸霸先生查款。」（利尼亞德語）我向骸霸先生說，只見骸霸拿出手機，撥了一通電話，按了幾個數字鍵，然後掛斷電話對我說，「是的錢已匯入我的帳戶裡，請幫我轉告由肅先生，貨會在日落時分，黑暗再度露出渾圓光芒的正時送到，取貨地點在非南邊也不是東，有海沒有水即是空漁港。」

我轉頭向由肅翻譯剛剛骸霸所說的話，「由肅先生，骸霸先生說貨會在日落時分，黑暗再度露出渾圓光芒的正時送到，取貨地點在非南邊也不是東，有海沒有水即是空漁港。」由肅笑著對我點了點頭，「好了，感謝你的幫忙，這裡我還有一些事要私下跟骸霸談，你可以先走了，那五十萬我已經請人匯入你的帳戶裡了，你可以現在打電話查查看。」

「不用不用，由肅先生為人這麼〝正直〞，應該不用懷疑了。那我就先一步離開了。」我起身準備離開。

「感謝你的協助。」骸霸突然用了極不標準的斐特塔斯語向我道謝。

    我走出了會議室，由肅的秘書剛好走進去，她推開門的那幾秒我聽到了以下對話，「他真的沒問題嗎?」「放心，他見不到明天的太陽的。」骸霸一樣用了極不標準的斐特塔斯語問了由肅，而由肅則是要他不用擔心，【呵呵~】，心理暗中的偷笑著，表面若無其事的離開了。

    走出了由肅的公司，坐上自己的車，馬上打了通電話到海巡署，對海巡署說出這次毒販塑猶的取貨地點和時間後我掛上了電話，馬上又撥通了另一通電話。

「喂？羽嫡，事情怎樣？」

「我照老闆說的做了，一切OK，現在老闆得戶頭裡有多了470萬。」

「嗯嗯，好。」我掛上電話，坐在車子裏把玩著〝借給【由肅】〞的玩具手機，這種玩具手機不管你按了哪支電話號碼，都會撥打到設定中的接話方，例如設定由這支手機打出去只能打給XX，現在你按了OO的號碼撥打出去，接的人一定是XX，不管你是打給口口、OO、＊＊…或是誰，接的人都一定是XX。

    而我設定接話的對象是在杜崇家裡的電話，羽嫡只要看到這支手機的號碼就會接起來聽，然後由她裝成銀行行員，再把該匯入骸霸帳戶的八百萬先匯入我的帳戶，再由我的帳戶匯入四百萬到骸霸的海外帳戶，至於羽嫡怎麼知道骸霸是要四百萬還有骸霸的帳戶。

第一，	她也懂得利尼亞德語，雖然只懂得一些拉。
第二，	第二，我在進會議室前就已經先用手機打給羽嫡的手機了，然後一直處於通話狀態，讀者可能想說放口袋應該會聽不到或聽不清楚，我是放在口袋沒錯，但是我用了耳機，我將話筒的位置藏於西裝袖口下方，然後手只要一直假裝握著咖啡杯，就能增加通話清晰度了，而且，當時會議室裡沒其他的聲音，只有我和骸霸簡單的對話，這使得羽嫡能更清楚的知道。
第三，	還記得我換過紙條嗎？不記得？也不知道我什麼時候換紙條？回去再看一次吧，我的袖口下除了藏耳機話筒還藏了一個針孔式小鏡頭，當骸霸在寫他的帳戶時羽嫡都在家裡看的一清二楚，就是這樣。

   我看了看時間也差不多了，於是轉頭看了看後座的那個滴答作響的包裹，然後我慢慢走下車，攔了輛計程車搭上車說了家裡的住址就走了，3…2…1…，拿出手錶看著慢慢倒數，數到了零，寂靜，馬路上的車呼嘯而過，沒什麼事發生，「碰！！」正感到疑惑時身後從由肅的公司那邊傳來了爆炸聲，原來是我算太快了，坐在計程車上我朝著家裡繼續前進。
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

請大家來猜猜看取貨時間和取貨地點吧...

猜對有禮物喔~...

題目 : 貨會在日落時分，黑暗再度露出渾圓光芒的正時送到，取貨地點在非南邊也不是東，有海沒有水即是空漁港。

請說出正確時間和正確地點，包括方位...

把它變成填空吧~...

11月__日，__(請填PM/AM) __點，貨會在____方的____漁港

猜對有獎品~...

----------


## 瀟湘

嗯……比較有詐欺師的味道了。
下面看得出是要鬥智了吧？
期待下集……




> 8章食完
> 騙錢是不好的事情!
> 怎可以教壞其他幼獸犯法
> 還有這集命名方式有濃濃港式武俠風
> 另外瀟湘....大哥?我一直以為是大姐...


……（試圖祟殺巴薩查）
靈魂有沒有性別不清楚，不過本狐鬼活著的時候一直都是男的……
即便是身為靈體的現在，實體化後也是喔……關於性別，以前在某篇文提過了……
是說，好像很多獸以為我是女的？（思）

----------


## 諾藍

哎呀~...

昨天發文發太趕了...

忘記跟大家說這一篇要來跟大家玩個遊戲~...

詳情請回去看一下文章末端的新增吧...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

TO 小巴 : 

怎麼突然講到瀟湘大哥那裡去哩~?...

不過被小巴這麼一說有港味...

好像真的有一點點耶...

TO 瀟湘大哥 : 

還有題目要考讀者~...XP...

至於題目就請往上回去看文章末端的新增吧...

我從一開始就認定瀟湘大哥是男的...

不過我弄錯的是...

瀟湘大哥是台灣獸不是大陸獸或香港獸~...

直到小的問瀟湘大哥才知道原來瀟湘大哥住台灣~...XP...

----------


## 諾藍

小巴猜的不對喔~...

差一點點呢...

加油...

沒有獸要猜的話答案會再下一篇文章公佈...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

下集預告 : 

詐騙電話?為了跟上時代來一篇詐騙的電話吧...

但不是我要去騙人，而是詐騙集團打來...

看看怎麼來個整詐騙集團...

----------


## yoyo虎

在下也想要猜，不過完全沒頭緒阿
我猜巴查應該是只有最後一格不對...
恩...還是直接等答案吧(<---喜歡猜謎但是常常猜不中)

諾藍這一篇都跟時事脈動相結合了呢!
應該是希望大家在看完文章後能因此更機警吧~
下一集感覺更貼近生活了，期待中~

----------


## 瀟湘

> 至於你問我怎突然講到湘潚
> 是因為不論從哪點我都覺得應該是大姐...
> 頭圖 簽名檔 文筆 取材等


……很好，巴查，我記住你了。

答案是……「十一月十五日PM十二點，貨會在西北方的每色漁港」嗎？
前面有說是月夜子時，不是東也不是南……就字面是西北
地點……海去水即是每、「色」即是空……是這樣吧？（思）

----------


## a70701111

我似乎先看到解答了……
汗顏……這應該是有錯誤的一部分吧。
雖然已時間點來說，真的很奇怪。
真的是有點困擾的一篇阿。

不論何時，諾藍的整人功力應該都不會消退了……

----------


## 諾藍

恩...

我想第九章會晚一點出爐...

所以先來解答吧...

答案是...

恭喜以上有猜題的兩位都對...

時間對地點對...

就差一個漁港名不對...

為什麼小的會算都對呢?...

因為...

第一...

他們不知道我心理在想什麼...

第二...

他們不是斐特塔斯獸...

第三...

他們沒看過地圖~...

以上三點...

所以正解是...

十一月十五日PM十二點，貨會在西北方的每空漁港

就因為這樣...

所以我就給有猜題的人都算對摟~...

恭喜沒猜題者又被騙了一次~...((遭圍毆...

也恭喜小巴((17號巴拉松實驗品)).瀟湘大哥...

獎品就是~...

小的的文章免費一章遊~...((遭毆飛...

好啦~...

有另一個獎品...

那就請慢慢期待摟~...

((話說什麼時候會送獎品也不知道...

----------


## 諾藍

第九章	詐騙電話

輕脆的響鈴，正在地下室打掃的諾藍放下了手邊的工作，走到一旁地下室裡的電話旁。

「你好，這裡是山宗之家，請問你找誰？」一個女聲慢慢傳到了話筒的另一邊，因為是無顯示來電號碼，所以換了一下聲音。

「你好這裡是種豆腐電信公司，本公司舉行20周年慶大禮免費送抽獎活動，由於貴客戶的電話號碼為本公司所抽中的幸運電話號碼，以下有頂級BG電冰箱、高級藍光DVD機…等多重大獎要送到貴客戶住處，可以請您留下本名、身分證字號還有地址嗎？」話筒另一端回應了，並且有點無理的提出了幾個請求。

「好的請稍等，我拿一下身分證…。」

「身分證字號是E048110119」諾藍口唸了一串數字。

「好的，那請問本名和地址是？」話筒另一端又傳來了無理的要求。

「本名是…龍泰流西。」諾藍也是隨口的說了個姓名，順便趁機的逗弄一下專員。

「什麼？好久不見？」話筒另一頭的聲音體來有點疑惑。

「是呀，好久不見。」回出了這一句話，電話另一端瞬間沉默了30秒。

「那請問地址……？」電話那頭再度響起了許久不見的聲音。

「豬腳麵縣，唐伯虎點秋鄉，地球村，魚路，大號…」

「等等，我不是要這些，可以請你認真一點嗎？」在諾藍還沒說完時電話那一頭用著有點氣憤的聲音打斷了諾藍。

「喔喔抱歉，萬華區細古村福建路101大樓第102層。」諾藍衣樣的隨口說了個地址整他，因為，101都已經名副其實的101了，哪裡來的第102層？

「是好的，謝謝你。」

「等一下。」在正要掛電話之際，諾藍說了等一下。

「請問還有什麼事嗎？」詐騙集團再次的回話。

「請問你們公司地址在……？我明天有空，如果順路的話可以過去拿。」

「不用啦，我們幫您寄過去就好。」他很堅持的回絕了。

「沒關係啦，這樣你們也可以省一點錢阿。」雙方你來我往的僵持了一分鐘。

「好啦，地址是……。」話筒另一端唸出了一長串地址，但是諾藍根本沒有在記，因為他知道那不是詐騙集團現在所在地的地址，而是種豆腐電信公司的地址。

掛上電話，諾藍走上樓，來到羽嫡的房間。

「怎麼樣？有追到嗎？」一進房門就看見羽嫡坐在訊號追蹤裝置旁，手上拿著一張指揮啊揮的，臉上開心的笑著。

「你要的資料全在上面嘍。」羽嫡開心的搖著那細長的貓尾。

「感謝你嘍。」諾藍接過紙張後慢慢的端詳著。

「對了，老闆，薪水，我要去買新衣服。」羽嫡開心的晃到諾藍旁邊，跟諾藍要著薪水。

「等等，前幾天不是才給過嗎？還有你新衣服不是上星期才剛買？」諾藍驚訝的看著羽嫡，薪水不固定給，想要就可以找諾藍拿，但也花太兇了吧？前幾天才剛給過羽嫡三萬五千元阿。

「吼呦，人家女生愛漂亮嘛，昨天因為保養品大特價，所以跑去買了，誰知道剛好把薪水花完，老闆再給一次拉，這次一萬五就好，讓我買件衣服拉。」羽嫡賴著諾藍，最後諾藍拗不過羽嫡，還是拿出了三萬給羽嫡。

「每衣服剩下的就是這個月的了，這個月不准再拿了，知道沒？」諾藍將錢緩緩交給了羽嫡，羽嫡不等錢放到手裡就急忙從諾藍的手上抽走了，隨後幾乎是用奪門而出的跑走了，只在最後留下了一句。

「好。」揚長的尾音隨著羽嫡的消失也不見了。

----------


## a70701111

這種電話多到會想要炸掉對方……
這篇卻覺得好像沒有上當，要惡整對方的感覺。
反正也沒有掛掉任何一個人，也不會怎麼樣吧。
亂留基本資料或這是個可以惡整人的方式XD

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 諾藍

TO 小迪 :
的確是多到會炸掉...

上當阿...

算是拖時間好可以追蹤地址吧...

XD...

目前會出現的大概是比較常見的社會詐騙案件~

TO 銀月 : 

當然...

就像是我以下兩篇EX文...

看了你會笑翻...

還真是感謝你的高抬了...

如果想要騙詐騙集團...

當然可以學習以上方式...

隱情阿...

要去汽車維修廠找...((被打...

羽嫡她在很久之前就出現了...

她是好人~...

她的設定其實是我隻前在路上救過的一隻母貓...((現實...

可惜那隻母貓後來死了...

然後在遇到那隻貓隻前剛好想到羽嫡這個名字...

所以就把它套上那隻母貓當設定了...

話說那隻貓是虎斑貓~...

是被毒死的...((恨...

EX文 : 

第一次...

[喂~你在哪裡？]女
[在澳門]我
[在賭博喔？]女
[沒有...]我
[電話費很貴捏]我
[沒關係啦]女

之後繼續哈啦了一堆...

當然...

我很清楚電話費是我付...

但是...

惹詐欺師的下場...

12點...((是半夜喔...

奪命連環CALL技能啟動...= =+...

雖然是不同人接的...

不過這讓我發現...

詐騙集團也有輪班的喔？...XD...

隔天...

我再繼續打過去鬧...

[弟弟...拜託你不要再打了好不好？電話費很貴捏]女
((因為第一天我有跟他說我多大...自爆在騙她就是了...

XD...

我整個笑翻...

第二次...

[喂你好，這裡是XX電信公司....]男
[嗯嗯...]我

以下劇情同上方文章...

不過我當時跟他說的地址是...

汐止市古坑101大樓102層...

他還真的記下來了...

他還說...

[好的東西明天會送到]

我一樣笑翻了...XD

----------


## 影曲

感覺很有民間的野味（啥鬼？

話說上個月才花掉3.5萬

什麼樣的衣服可以在一個月花玩阿...囧
該不會是每日拋？

----------


## 諾藍

> 感覺很有民間的野味（啥鬼？
> 
> 話說上個月才花掉3.5萬
> 
> 什麼樣的衣服可以在一個月花玩阿...囧
> 該不會是每日拋？


「等等，前幾天不是才給過嗎？還有你新衣服不是上星期才剛買？」諾藍驚訝的看著羽嫡，薪水不固定給，想要就可以找諾藍拿，但也花太兇了吧？前幾天才剛給過羽嫡三萬五千元阿。 

「吼呦，人家女生愛漂亮嘛，昨天因為保養品大特價，所以跑去買了，誰知道剛好把薪水花完，老闆再給一次拉，這次一萬五就好，讓我買件衣服拉。」羽嫡賴著諾藍，最後諾藍拗不過羽嫡，還是拿出了三萬給羽嫡。 

她是買保養品用掉的...

不是衣服...~"~...

不過話說她衣服雖然不是每日拋...

卻是週拋的！...

囧"...

----------


## 諾藍

第十章	目標-前言

靜瑟的夜從天上飄下細絲銀線，鎂光燈般的閃電記錄下了一幕駭人的畫面，從天而降的肉棒，硬生生穿插在了鐵柱上，原本為防盜所用的鐵柱，當下成了殺人所用的利器。

雨水沖刷著屍體，雷聲交雜著尖叫聲，駭人的串燒倒影就被閃電的鎂光燈所投影到了客廳那若大的窗子上，在客廳的十一位賓客裡，除了七位女性的尖叫聲之外，還有一位聲音中帶著一點點女人味的男性尖叫聲，原本應該再這邊一起歡樂慶生的人，如今成了一具串燒掛在外邊的屍體。

報警不久後警方趕到現場，一棟華麗的別墅，氣派的宴客會場，加上被害者與侍者共二十人，當時十一位賓客在客廳，三位侍者在廚房準備著等會的晚餐餐點，兩位侍者於大門口接待外賓，另外兩位侍者於客廳內接應廚房送來的餐點，剩下的一位侍者就是端送餐點的人了。

警方一一盤問著，侍者們大部分時間大家幾乎都兩兩成行，除了端送餐點的那位侍者，其中從廚房至宴會廳之間的距離也不過短短三分鐘，而主人房間則是在走廊末端的樓梯上去二樓另一邊的末端，樓梯則是在廁所的另一邊，宴會廳位於廁所和樓梯的中間，其中主人臥室離鐵製柵欄距離也有一百公尺。

從宴會廳到主臥室來回則需要十分鐘，如果用跑的話最快者也要五分鐘不等，而如何在10分鐘來回又將在臥室裡的宴會主角殺害將他掛在距離房間一百公尺的鐵製柵欄上？。

但是出菜時間都是前十分鐘，預備餐點十分鐘的時間菜已經差不多冷卻也剛好是可以入口不燙口的時間，如果在稍待慢一點則過冷而失去口感，現場嘉賓表示其每道菜口感剛好不會差太多，而且廚務的侍者也表示端菜的人員進出時間不會差太多，所以警方排除了其嫌疑最大的送菜的侍者。

目前剩下現場十一位嘉賓了，十一位家賓表示除了剛才有四位去上了廁所外其他均一律沒離席過，廁所的距離只在廚房過去的隔兩間，所以有誰經過廚房裡的侍者都會知道，離席去上廁所的其中有兩名女子兩名男子，兩名女子是一起去上廁所的時間不超過七分鐘，兩名男子雖然是分別去上的但是廚房人員也表示有看見他們。

最後，一名廚房人員說他在聽到尖叫聲前有看到一名身穿深紫色大禮服的女子從廁所往宴會廳方向離開，但會場上並無任何女性穿著深紫色大禮服，更何況一件那麼大件的深紫色禮服要怎麼藏而不被找到？

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

大家目目相覷，是誰殺了今日壽星？是聖屋的詛咒？古老的傳說，難道守護聖屋的靈主現身會場報復？

----------


## 好喝的茶

第十章不足七百字。
還請於七日內補足內容。

----------


## 諾藍

第十章	目標

宴會場上嘉賓齊聚，美味佳餚當眼前擺，嘉賓們笑談著討論闊別已久的重逢，其實這次的聚會並非普通的聚會，而是邀請人鍾綺的生日宴會。

而自從大學畢業分別後，雖說偶而也有連絡，但是總找不到共同的時間一起敘敘舊，這次多虧了鍾綺這位金主的生日宴會，邀請了大學的老同學們一起來參加，雖然說能連絡的全都連絡到了，但大部分的人還是熱衷於事業，捨不得放下手邊工作放鬆自己來一起敘舊，一方面有人嫌路途太遠而拒絕。

這次宴會地點選在了鍾綺家的別墅，餐廚人員還是特別從精華酒店聘請來的，甚說得上這不是普通的高貴。

「抱歉、抱歉，來晚了。你的生日有等我來吧？」一個聲音從門口宏亮得向屋子裡喊，服務人員還忙於找尋此人的簽到資料時他已經踏入屋內，此時鍾綺正準備上樓更衣，聽到這個聲音時頓時停在樓梯口愣了愣。

這聲音並非陌生，更非於太過宏亮而嚇到鍾綺，而是聲音太過於熟悉，一個熟悉到厭惡的聲音，此人並非這場宴會的受邀者，但他手上不知為何的拿著邀請卡。

所有家賓也同時看向了門口走進來的人影，他是誰？是所有人心中共同的疑問。

「大家快別這樣的直盯著我瞧嘛，我又不是甚麼巨星，這樣子看我可是會害羞的。」聽這語氣，大家心裡也明白了他是誰，所有人臉上同時露出了厭惡的表情。

琮聰，一個長相斯文舉止卻粗俗的有錢少爺，鍾綺雖說也同樣為有錢人的小姐，但她並非像琮聰那般大牌作做，反而鍾綺更是平易近人，命運很是奇怪，兩個同是一天生日，但是個性卻是大大不同。

鍾綺回了一個白眼，就逕自的上了樓去換衣服，琮聰也自打無趣的混入賓客中。

八點鐘，賓客陸陸續續的現身了，八點半一過會來的人都出現了。

鍾綺，女性，宴會的主角。

琮聰，男性，不受歡迎的闖入者。

劉靜穎，男性，帶有點女人味的男性，是好姊妹的最佳朋友。

姚采，男性，工程力學博士，目前還在就學。

卡哇那‧納辰，男性，原住民血統，建築工人。

俊魁，男性，體育教職員，目前於大學體育系教書。

誠興，男性，目前無業，與俊魁同居，兩人為禁忌情人。

秋擎，男性，保險理財師，琮聰投保於他的名下，近期將跟鍾綺訂婚。

珠瑰，女性，一般餐廳服務生。

潺馨，女性，室內設計師，跟姚采是夫妻，也是當初幫鍾綺設計這間別墅的人。

芮翠，女性，服裝設計師，目前是國際知名的設計師。

恣念穎，女性，知名國際企業會計師。

蕾晶，女性，跟恣念穎同公司，職位是主管，其實跟恣念穎是禁忌情人。

加上七名侍者，兩名接待員，兩名服務員，兩名餐廚員，一名送菜員，在這間別墅裡共二十人。

九點了，窗外慢慢飄起細雨，由於別墅位於依山靠海的地段，自然對天氣是最敏感的，過不了多久就開始下起了大雨，在屋外接待賓客的兩位侍者也趕緊進屋裡避雨，並在大廳內幫忙另外兩位侍者服務賓客。

鍾綺剛沖好澡，正準備擦乾身體換上禮服，此時背後的一個重擊讓鍾綺昏迷過去了，赤裸的白皙身軀從頭部滲出鮮紅的血。

此時雨更加的肆虐著屋外的空氣，雷響徹著屋外的空間還嫌不足而奔衝進了屋內，時間隨著雨點的流下慢慢過去，接近十點了，只見鍾綺久久未出面，此時的琮聰也不見人影，但卻沒人注意到，準確來說是沒有人想去注意他。

時間接近了十點半，恣念穎低語著像蕾晶表示她內急想上廁所，於是兩人一同去了廁所，之後劉靜穎、秋擎分別在不同時間也去上了廁所，但是時間一分一秒的過了，仍不見鍾綺的出現，此時一道閃電劃破天際的打下來，隨之襲來的是一陣黑暗的深沉。

第一道閃電落下不到五秒，緊接著第二道閃電隨後奔落，此時一幕駭人的光影映照入了屋內，雖說不是清晰，但勉強能看見一個人被鐵柱貫穿了背部肌肉穿出了肚皮，活像個串燒，就在那距離窗邊一百公尺的鐵柵欄上。

在場的七位女性幾乎同時的尖叫了起來，其中還夾雜著一位女人味的男聲尖叫聲 - 劉靜穎的尖叫聲。

原本應該是在這場慶生會場上的人如今卻成了在外邊淋雨的串燒屍體，這時機警的納辰撥出了求救的電話，此時暫時性的跳電也恢復了電力，待在廚房的三名侍者也聽到尖叫聲來到了大廳，此時大廳裡聚集了十八個人，包括所有侍者跟在場嘉賓，大家現在只能愣愣的等警方過來。

因為其實說是郊外，但離城市也不遠，警方很快的便在三分鐘內趕到了。

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

待續...

話說想了好久的構思...

整個人都變老了...

唉~費心思可以變老還可以變瘦耶~((??...

感謝大家觀看~

還請提出對這篇文章的評議~

如果看這篇文章越看越沒有想看的感覺也請說出來喔~

感謝~

很久沒打文章了...

不知道有沒有退步...ˊˇˋ

----------


## 星空小克

> 鍾綺，女性，宴會的主角。 
> 
> 琮聰，男性，不受歡迎的闖入者。 
> 
> 劉靜穎，男性，帶有點女人味的男性，是好姊妹的最佳朋友。 
> 
> 姚采，男性，工程力學博士，目前還在就學。 
> 
> 卡哇那‧納辰，男性，原住民血統，建築工人。 
> ...


總覺得這段可以融入劇情中，而不是呆板板的介紹

如果把這些用一些寫法巧妙的融合入文章中，或許文章字數還會多出個3、4百個字也說不定

----------


## 諾藍

> 總覺得這段可以融入劇情中，而不是呆板板的介紹
> 
> 如果把這些用一些寫法巧妙的融合入文章中，或許文章字數還會多出個3、4百個字也說不定


這算是劇情中過度期所會出現的介紹...

當下在打這篇文章時開頭打得很開心很順...

但是到了中間的部分忽然發現不對!...

都只有兩個人在互動...

於是乎把劇情的節奏感變單調...

然後用人物介紹的名單當作結尾...

後段在慢慢延續原本的節奏感...

當然感謝小克哥的提醒建議...

我那時候真的沒有想到...

另外也算是封筆後的練習文章...

慢慢找回先前打文章的手感...

----------


## a70701111

諾藍好久不見(揮爪)。
再次來拜讀拉……
嗯嗯……一口氣給很多角色出場呢。
只是光憑聲音就能夠辨認的耳力我還是要佩服一下，只是後面應該會發生一些事件吧？雖然我不知道是什麼樣的事件性質，不過會讓人想看下去。
諾藍的文字能力應該算是沒有退步太多。

----------


## 諾藍

> 諾藍好久不見(揮爪)。
> 再次來拜讀拉……
> 嗯嗯……一口氣給很多角色出場呢。
> 只是光憑聲音就能夠辨認的耳力我還是要佩服一下，只是後面應該會發生一些事件吧？雖然我不知道是什麼樣的事件性質，不過會讓人想看下去。
> 諾藍的文字能力應該算是沒有退步太多。


是呀~

好久不見了~((揮揮~

是說不是聽音辨人...

而是說話的語氣及方式...

如果是說鍾綺聽到聲音就認出是誰的話...

該怎麼說...

同為有錢人應該不至於一點交集都沒有...

[quote]琮聰，一個長相斯文舉止卻粗俗的有錢少爺，鍾綺雖說也同樣為有錢人的小姐.....[quote]

重點應該在於這段話...

看來小迪哥又一次看太多文章累了...

休息一下吧...看到小迪哥一口氣回了很多呢...

----------


## a70701111

也不算累，嗯，這也提醒我有這段，諾藍謝拉。
因為光從語氣判斷好像有點牽強，感覺上是衝到現場後再看現場的情況來判斷會更加的有趣才對。
算是個人的私下認為吧(不要管我XD)。
只是這會不會又是一篇集黑於一身的紋章呢？光這樣看雖然覺得不是……

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  諾藍：

      首次看諾藍的小說哩！篇名非常吸引本狼，所以本狼就點進來啦！分段總共花了三四個小時看完全部，真的讓本狼充滿了被騙的感覺。從第八章來看，詐欺師這個職業還真好賺，一下子470萬就入袋了！


十獸組

    (本狼自行給的稱號)    
    
裡面還有八獸，不知道他們未來命運如何？第十章與前面十章(含
楔

    ㄒㄧㄝˋ    
    
子)好像兜不上來耶！還有，本狼有種感覺好像從詐騙懸疑小說瞬間變成推理小說的味道，本狼最不會推理了！究竟是誰殺了鍾綺呢？




> 加上七名侍者，兩名接待員，兩名服務員，兩名餐廚員，一名送菜員，在這間別墅裡共二十人。


      本狼算了算，主人加上賓客一共十三人，再加上全部的侍者十四人，總共廿七人啊！

      回頭從楔子講起，一開始諾藍就因為癒醫發球差點打到他就致他於死；當時本狼心頭不免一震，心想「真是太狠啦！」雖說看後文知道這是演戲，本狼還是為諾藍的演技深感佩服。

      第一章點出與癒醫的私密會面，原來癒醫取這個綽號就是因為他有自癒能力啊！(其實本狼當初就有猜到了。)不過，喝鹽酸也整的太絕了；難怪癒醫會想要報復，並且是極端的報復！還有，本狼看到只穿內褲這四個字，讓本狼想起了諾藍之前的頭像！(陷入美好幻境中)

      第二章訊的出場與被殺，這隻熊還真有錢哪！不知道他是憑藉著雙親財富，還是自己賺來的？要不然，中樂透或發票？100萬，真是闊綽！讀到諾藍最後還是殺了訊，才知道原來癒醫好像也一樣有錢？誰的錢多就聽誰，這真的好現實哪！本狼有
幾百萬

    收集的電話卡上加起來的總面額。    
    
，不曉得可否委託諾藍幫本狼呢？

      第三章回到人類社會，發現林豪(中間加個書字更紅)與李世賢，真的是搞笑名字三人組！文末游圓仁在睡夢中無意將石頭揮下桌子，打碎後被紫光吸走，不曉得是否冥冥之中自有天意？

      第四、五章一起講，音凌是音樂大「獅」，真是名副其實呢！(十獸組不都是這樣子！)中國笛啊，不曉得是梆笛(北方)還是曲笛(南方)？再來換成小提琴，演奏【四季──春】，是韋瓦第的作品吧！本狼也很愛聽這首曲子呢！之後還有鋼琴出現，這些曲名聽起來也都很適合拿來攻擊；除了「給愛麗絲」與「藍藍路之歌」，真的太惡搞啦！還有，本狼真的被隨身碟整到，接頭沒壞掉，是說像帶子斷掉之類的事嗎？還懇請諾藍給本狼一個答覆。

      第六章的舞武與諾藍鬥智，也很讓本狼驚豔！諾藍詢問與舞武答題的環境與模式，讓本狼想起了《奪魂鋸系列》，幸好舞武夠機警。對了，那樁謀殺案如何呢？諾藍是覺得讓眾獸自己想像比較有效果嗎？

      第七章是本狼最摸不著頭緒的一章，誰是誰讓本狼搞不清楚！到了最後才揭露真相：是畢業考！讓本狼想拍案叫絕！

      第八章也讓本狼玩味了一番。最後賣毒品的兩獸都被炸死啦！看來諾藍無意中實現了正義呢！說到謎題，本狼當時想不出日期與時間，方位知道是西北方，漁港名稱本狼與瀟湘大一樣，是每色漁港。謎底公開後本狼恍然大悟，深知本狼設謎之技術可稱兒戲！

      第九章耍了詐騙集團更是一絕！印證了「強中自有強中『爪』，一山還有一山高！」，果然小巫見大巫，對方幾乎被氣得要掛斷電話啦！




> 「喔喔抱歉，萬華區細古村福建路101大樓第102層。」諾藍衣樣的隨口說了個地址整他，因為，101都已經名副其實的101了，哪裡來的第102層？


(本狼剛好住在萬華區。)




> 「對了，老闆，薪水，我要去買新衣服。」羽嫡開心的晃到諾藍旁邊，跟諾藍要著薪水。 
> 
> 「等等，前幾天不是才給過嗎？還有你新衣服不是上星期才剛買？」諾藍驚訝的看著羽嫡，薪水不固定給，想要就可以找諾藍拿，但也花太兇了吧？前幾天才剛給過羽嫡三萬五千元阿。 
> 
> 「吼呦，人家女生愛漂亮嘛，昨天因為保養品大特價，所以跑去買了，誰知道剛好把薪水花完，老闆再給一次拉，這次一萬五就好，讓我買件衣服拉。」羽嫡賴著諾藍，最後諾藍拗不過羽嫡，還是拿出了三萬給羽嫡。 
> 
> 「每衣服剩下的就是這個月的了，這個月不准再拿了，知道沒？」諾藍將錢緩緩交給了羽嫡，羽嫡不等錢放到手裡就急忙從諾藍的手上抽走了，隨後幾乎是用奪門而出的跑走了，只在最後留下了一句。 
> 
> 「好。」揚長的尾音隨著羽嫡的消失也不見了。


      果然，俗話說的好：「瘋狂購物的女性最美！」(什麼？)

      第十章本狼就來隨便猜吧！單純以可能的動機來討論。第一個可能的人就是琮聰，因為他是闖入者，怨恨所有同學對他的憎惡，所以將鍾綺拿來當作殺雞儆猴的對象！第二個嫌疑犯是秋擎，因為他想詐領保險金，也有可能他偷出未婚妻的遺囑，發現遺產得位者沒有他而心懷恨意殺之！第三個可疑的人是潺馨，原因可能是設計糾紛吧！其他本狼就想不到了！

      不曉得諾藍會不會繼續寫完呢？總而言之，期待諾藍更多的創作喔！

                                                   凍狼   斯冰菊   摯評

                                                            101/5/26    22:33

----------

